# Blue watches. Do you have any?



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?. 
Let's see yours.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Stowa flieger. The blue symbolizes the green used to pay for the watch and that is no longer in my wallet.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Slate blue. Wish it went for the bluer blue version instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!









And, next to some other blues to match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Two blue.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

my wedding watch


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Quartersawn said:


> I have a Stowa flieger. The blue symbolizes the green used to pay for the watch and that is no longer in my wallet.
> 
> View attachment 15169141


I like that. Everything about that watch says: "I belongs in the sky."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

My two blues...



















And the one I want!










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I few Breitling's and an old Orient Mako that I have no pictures of


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


I always liked the design of Ulysse Nardin.

Also a brand that is completely off the radar for most.

Why is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Richard LeGrand Odyssea Mark III: The Oceanfarer


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


This is absolutely gorgeous. I have a fondness for blue dials and this is nice.


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/blue-new-black-5108145.html


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I have one but not a good pic, so here's one from the net. b-)









https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-turtle-srpb11-and-samurai-srpb09-blue-lagoon-limited-editions-price/


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

I like blue!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

rdigate said:


> I like blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all nice watches, but that Muhle is the bee's knees!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Is this an advertisement?


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

Do I have any? I have to force myself to go out of my way to NOT get a blue dial, if it's an option.


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Got a couple...


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a blue one: Seiko SNK807









And I have one which is blue...in the upper left corner, then lighter blue, then turns white...oh well, have a look!
Pobeda


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-dial-watches-whats-your-favorite-4477354.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/theres-something-special-about-blue-watches-4755263.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-blue-your-watch-3780978.html


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I like blue watches so let’s just say that I have a few of them.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

My blue watches signify that I spend lots less on blue watches than most here....


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have this on order to solve for my lack of blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

WatchScene said:


> Got a couple...
> 
> View attachment 15169949


The Zenith is superb, very elegant. b-)


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Just in time, delivered today.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Blue being my fave colour I have a few.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

About 20% of my collection have blue dials.

Great versatile color that works for almost any occasion.


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

My everyday wear


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

I also like blue


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

Did a vintage dive a little while back. Modern fins have come a long way.............watches, not so much. 

Vostok Scuba Dude with a Barton strap.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Blue watches you say?

Lorier Gemini 









Baltic Aquascaphe









Tudor Black Bay









D1 Milano Automatic Atlas









D1 Milano Ultra Thin Ocean









I like blue, sorry!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got a couple of 'blue' watches & a watch w/ blue numerals/markers & a fourth w/ a partially blue bezel:


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

A unique blue shade in watch industry.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Only one. But very blue.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1979 Marlin 17 jewel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

CFR said:


> View attachment 15172033


I love the hand set on that Lange


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 5 blue dial watches, here's one of them:


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris cal.111 pro pilot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## IBJanky (Feb 22, 2010)

I have this one, which I'll be selling soon:


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

billiybop said:


> View attachment 15169137
> View attachment 15169139


Very.... Stylish. I really want to try on the 38mm with black dial and gold bezel but can't find one anywhere in London.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

This will be on sale once I hit 100 posts haha, Oris Great Barrier Reef on leather strap (don't see this combo often).


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Oris source of life

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

thewatchidiot said:


> View attachment 15172743
> 
> Oris source of life
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ours really do look good next to each other. Love the SOL.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

CFR said:


> View attachment 15172033


with the a lange
you win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Tudor 79090 in Blue.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Took my summer watch back to rotation and snapped a couple of pics.



Fantasio said:


> I have one but not a good pic, so here's one from the net.




















Goes well with my other blue accessories.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Seiko Turtle Save The Ocean*


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

IGotId said:


> I've got a couple of 'blue' watches & a watch w/ blue numerals/markers & a fourth w/ a partially blue bezel:
> 
> View attachment 15171933


Love that Hermes! One of my favs.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I love blue.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

My only blue watch currently- Zodiac 53 Skin:


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

catlike said:


> I have 5 blue dial watches, here's one of them:
> 
> View attachment 15172303


What's the reference, if you don't mind my asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Some old blues from 1969 and 1971









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

went a little blue crazy.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


> with the a lange
> you win.


Haha, I dunno, there are so many other nice watches here! But I do feel fortunate to have found this unique piece. Lange didn't actually release this model with a blue dial. 20+ years ago, the then-CEO of Lange did a favor for a customer by replacing his (standard) black dial with this one-off blue one. I was lucky to snag it. Here's the darker view, if you tilt it a little:


----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)

This is my blue Aquis.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a thing for blue watches I have a few



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Monaco!


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Squale!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

This guy blues ^.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah it's too big for me but it's just so hypnotic.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't seem to post smaller images...... but this is one of my blue.......


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Uff such nice watches you have posted guys. Congratulation!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x j crew andros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Bluer than most..









And the watch I'm wearing right now..


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I've got several. Not sure they represent anything to me however I'm a sailor and enjoy the water so perhaps that's what draws me to blue dialed watches.


----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

Blue details...


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Armida A1


----------



## PashaAvo (Feb 27, 2020)

one of my favorite dials


----------



## PashaAvo (Feb 27, 2020)

Love gulf color combo


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## jacobdclee (Apr 12, 2019)

I have to hold myself back from buying every blue watch I see. But this is still my favorite...


----------



## jacobdclee (Apr 12, 2019)

And now for a little 70s blue (periwinkle???)...


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Newmark 71...










Seiko Blumo...










Tissot T12


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Newmak 71










Seiko Blumo...










Tissot T 12...










Athaya Lamafa


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Mid-sized


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Seiko, Seiko, Seiko, Citizen, Citizen.


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Great thread. There are some very nice pieces out there!


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

The Electric Blue. Omega 2255.80.


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (May 14, 2020)

Used to have a blue modded Vostok but I sold it to fund the Blue Lagoon.


----------



## jaymancbd (May 14, 2019)

About as Blue as it gets


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Squale...
















_1521-026M-BLR_


----------



## LDoc (Mar 16, 2018)

Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

I love blue dials


----------



## Orococco (Apr 18, 2019)

Blue/green in some light


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Perhaps blue is one of the most common colors used in watchmaking, however, it is a color that reminds us of the sea, the sky, masculinity, etc. 
It is very nice we have seen a great show, as if it were fashionable I think many other brands and models will come later. 
The interesting thing is that this is a space to show what you have in our collection, share them with others, it is a big part of the reason for being of a collection.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

The Speedmaster is mine. These 2 are not.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Budman2k said:


>


The blue on that Aquis is popping! Friggin beautiful.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)

My new blue watch 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

On a new strap.


----------



## IrixGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uhrentraeger said:


> JULIOCESARMORDAN said:
> 
> 
> > Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> ...


I wear a Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver. It's great because I've never seen anyone else in the world wearing UN. I think that it's because they don't seem to advertise. The build quality is top-notch! Something else that may deter people from buying UN is resale value. It's not a flipper's timepiece like a Rolex.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll play ..few of mine ..


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I have some.


----------



## Madisonjeep (Feb 29, 2020)

Vostok Europe


----------



## Madisonjeep (Feb 29, 2020)

Dads Bulova


----------



## Madisonjeep (Feb 29, 2020)

Citiizen Navihawk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Blue watches? Yeah, I have a few.

What do they represent? An obsession, maybe.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Blues Brothers


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

ffritz said:


> And the watch I'm wearing right now..
> 
> View attachment 15176971


You mean the one you just dropped to the bottom of the ocean... was the strap faulty? ;-)


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

My Seiko PADI Solar


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

I like blue dials but it turns out that both of mine are solar quartz. No blue autos!

My Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph with Perpetual Calendar:


----------



## pwc (Apr 28, 2012)

Really like blue watches. Will post pics of current watches later but my grail right now is blue GO panomaticlunar. Don't symbolize anything to me but like the pop of color without going crazy. They also go well with almost everything,


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New blue arrived! Superocean 42

Was also considering the oris 65 deauville but just couldn't get on board with the rivet bracelet and weak lume.


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 Dartmouth


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

5KX. Wasn't in love with this one in person and ended up returning it. The blue bezel and the blue face didn't quite match.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I forgot to post one of my favorite blue watches, the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Graf Zepplin Nordstern : Ref:7578-3


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

View attachment 15186239

Graf Zepplin Nordstern : Ref:7578-3


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilz (Jun 3, 2020)

Omega Seamaster London Edition









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SF tech (May 20, 2020)

Victorinox Ambassador on dark blue Nato...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## SF tech (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

The Glycine Airman GMT GL0151


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Orangecurrent (Feb 27, 2017)

Seamaster - early 70's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

sorinp1 said:


> You mean the one you just dropped to the bottom of the ocean... was the strap faulty? ;-)


Yes, exactly. The strap is great, can't blame that one. It was purely my own clumsiness. ;-)


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Just bought it yesterday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 15186627


As a former president said once: "please define $ex"... soooo, let's hear you define a "blue watch" ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## DH1981 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)

I got one :-!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

sorinp1 said:


> As a former president said once: "please define $ex"... soooo, let's hear you define a "blue watch" ;-)


is it a blue watch, what is is?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Nope, don't own a single one.

Looking for a single blue dialed keeper. Harder than you may think.


----------



## rwc_clt (Jun 5, 2020)

This thread caused me to join after lurking for many months.

First, something modern:








Second, something retro:


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a few blue but this is my baby. Love the look and feel of this.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Supero100x said:


>


That is beautiful

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

These 2 cover all blue basis for me - diver\sports, casual\dressy.
Gold olf Omega SMP and Seiko Cocktail Time


----------



## prixxy (Nov 11, 2015)

The one that got me into this hobby


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

My favorite watch, the Heuer Monaco Gulf Special Edition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Love the AP blue. 
Miami Blue strap by Horus.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

The Mako, for example.


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't have any yet but I'd be more than happy with either of these...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Dohnut said:


> I don't have any yet but I'd be more than happy with either of these...
> View attachment 15193765


I'm so glad that watch is not available with a large date!


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Skyfall.

















Pelagos.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

spidaman said:


> Skyfall.
> 
> View attachment 15194209
> 
> ...


Very nice blue pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

Citizen Promaster automatic.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

My GS.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

This is on the wrist right now








This arrives tomorrow


----------



## Chrono9 (Nov 20, 2018)

Men's diamond


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Have a blue C60 in quartz that i really like. Feels amazing on the wrist & the case execution is Superb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes. Tourby L40.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

drew_ja said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Longines, looks great.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

drew_ja said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monta looks awesome!
The longines with that gold moon  popping through is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

My blue heaven...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got a couple-


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

seiko turtle


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Seiko Cocktail Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dandy_don (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

drew_ja said:


>


What a great looking Longines.


----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Several, most are Orient brand.

Here is the latest acquisition -- more black than blue but listed as blue. Bad yesterday photo but today is also too dark for good photos.


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

Omega Aqua Terra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoinnit (Oct 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love blue watches!


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

I acquired this beauty before yesterday and I also want to share it with you here.


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm finally a member of the blue club 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Oris Diver 65 40mm


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

GS Skyflake SBGA407


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of mine


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 and a Zelos Mako V3


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jojoinnit (Oct 2, 2019)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Some of mine


That Jenny seriously slaps. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

An old school Sarb045--love that ink blue dial


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

I only have 3 blue dial watches and they're all Seiko. First pic is an unworn Seiko 7T-52, 1/100 sec. chronograph. The others are another 7T-52, and 7T-32. See the 12 o'clock subdial spinning wildly in the second pic.


















View attachment 15220573


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

Forgot 1. Seiko 5


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

First choice, blue Hydro Conquest auto


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Katakuri17 said:


> View attachment 15213871
> 
> 
> An old school Sarb045--love that ink blue dial


Love that case design/shape too! Excellent.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Here's some more blue:


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

These are all I have at the moment. I would kind of like to add a blue dial vintage mechanical at some point.
Joe


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

My first and only. I do like it though.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina Oceaneer 







Citizen







Citizen Promaster







Deep Blue







Hamilton Pan-Europ







Harding Jetstream


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

MWW Equinox









Seiko mod, SKXS77


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

always struck me as my most nautical of watches...
View attachment 15227251


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

So dark, that it is almost black.


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy (May 11, 2016)

Sorry no pic, only 1 blue watch in my possession, the Nomos Blaugold. Just loving it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Shades of blue.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Love this one.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

A have a few. Here is what I'm wearing today. It's more of a purple - indigo dial.


----------



## jur1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Seiko 5 mod.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

My Omega Seamaster GMT 2535.80


----------



## t3bkmzd (Aug 30, 2018)

this is blue, colour blue. blue blue blue!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring







MAS Irukandji







MWW Morgan







Orient Mako







Phenix automatic


----------



## HangingUp (Jun 24, 2019)

My beater by Alexander James. "Nilgauss". I guess the blue symbolizes that time flies; yeah, I'll go with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

HangingUp said:


> My beater by Alexander James. "Nilgauss". I guess the blue symbolizes that time flies; yeah, I'll go with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is "Nilgauss" a thing? That's tremendously funny! I think I'll give that a google. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep, it's a thing. That's a: LSB001 – “Nilgauss v3”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New blue sunburst.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

One of the best blue dials (porcelain) I've seen in a long time:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrong date but never the wrong watch...


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Arrived minutes ago, CB0160. Loving the color in the sun. Love the size on my 21cm wrist. Love the H link bracelet. Been wanting a sporty bracelet model, so this is great. Much heavier than the titanium I'm used to, but that's kind of fun too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Watch401 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two timex are my only blue watches...


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue watches and blue straps! I keep buying them.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Yantar Air Nautic II Pilot


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A few for me . . .


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Taken a week ago









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I promise this has a blue dial...


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

IMG 1855




__
srmdalt


__
Jun 19, 2020












  








IMG 1847




__
srmdalt


__
Jun 19, 2020


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

yes the last addition to the collection


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster









Seiko 5









Seiko Flight Computer









Seiko SNAD41









Seiko SRW009









Wired Blue Sky


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Timex Q, with a little mod work
♥🧡


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

All blue all the time:


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

SBDC033


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

smalleq said:


> All blue all the time:


i like that lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Blue!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Here is one.


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

smalleq said:


> All blue all the time:


Wow that Tresor looks spectacular. Love the dial texture!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

kak1154 said:


> Blue watches and blue straps! I keep buying them.
> 
> View attachment 15325980


I am liking that Habring. What is the watch on the far left?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Several, hut I'll highlight the vintage Lemania I bought NOS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

eblackmo said:


> I am liking that Habring. What is the watch on the far left?


Thanks! It's a Vicenterra Tycho Brahe.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Borelais Adraga.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hopefully this shows up, I’m just playing with it


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Damasko


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Maen Hudson 38 MKIII


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm partial to blue....
Also, leaning how to use gallery pictures on the new platform 

View media item 15248686
View media item 15248669


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

ROC









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Longines Hydroconquest, respected everywhere in the world except the good ol’ USA!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Omega Seamaster GMT


----------



## bbrovold (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a Seiko mini-turtle in blue but I can't say I'm all that crazy about the cyclops.


----------



## ls10 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Gg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GJW.55 (May 11, 2019)

This is my favorite blue dial that I have right now. What I like the most is just the contrast, the first watch I ever bought was also stainless steel with a blue dial. I think its a timeless color combo and will always be in high demand.


----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)




----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)

glashütte original seventies chronograph panorama date on a Custom made Combat Strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some more blue watches to add to this thread:

Limes Endurance GMT









Mitch Mason Chronicle


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

StufflerMike said:


> Blue is the new black>>>>>>


You're an admin -- wouldn't it make sense to merge these two threads?

And back on track -- it so happens that I got my very first blue watch today:


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133





JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Old pic but young at heart forever heart throb, my grail.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeppers.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another blue:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Si.............this one:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ana this one too:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And lastly, this:


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

My favorite color


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have many, here is my Tutima Airport.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Two blues in the past month, the Ball just today.
















Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Oris Modern Classic


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

snowbongo said:


> View attachment 15339458


Gorgeous !
Can you share some details?
Thank you.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Delete. Wrong thread.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Gorgeous !
> Can you share some details?
> Thank you.


Thanks, @Russ1965! Longines 38mm Master Collection Blue Dial (Ref: L2.628.4.92.6) with the Denim Barenia calf leather strap from B&R Bands.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Deep, deep blue Citizen


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Not an everyday watch, however I love the pop of color.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

Cm_ls1 said:


> Yes
> View attachment 15169441
> View attachment 15169439


that all-gold bluesy just makes me melt, it's one of my top-3 grailers that i hope to own, one day (i have the regular bluesy 116613LB and i love it, but i can only imagine how awesome it must feel to have the all-gold one on your wrist)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Railmaster









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Anonimo









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

They are the best!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## BoosterDuck (May 13, 2017)

I thought about getting this g-shock but I already have a negative display model


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

I used to, but I sold it. I know a person with one for sale that I am tempted to make an offer on. Engine Turned, Blue Dial Rolex. I need to look closer and see if it is a Datejust (36mm) or Date (34mm).


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I owned this Breitling SOH46 for almost 4 years (gone due to size). It was my only blue watch and I miss it, might consider a 42mm.


----------



## Grand Stevo (Jul 15, 2020)

I want this one: solar, sapphire, super titanium, perpetual, bluetooth, 100m, 316 cities, 4 year power reserve, 5 year warranty and it will find your phone and let you know when you have a call or text! Unusual crystal on top and mirror finish below. 40.5mm 10.7mm 55gm


----------



## Grand Stevo (Jul 15, 2020)

Hard to go past a GS though


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Most definitely! Blue Moon Cocktail Time and a more subtle blue on the Timex. Definitely hoping to add more blue soon! I've been eyeing the 38mm Islander, such a pretty blue!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> I owned this Breitling SOH46 for almost 4 years (gone due to size). It was my only blue watch and I miss it, might consider a 42mm.
> 
> View attachment 15357603
> View attachment 15357604


Beautiful watch!! How did it treat you besides the size? I'd love to add a 42mm SOH to the collection someday.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

matt.barham2 said:


> Beautiful watch!! How did it treat you besides the size? I'd love to add a 42mm SOH to the collection someday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great watch overall, really enjoyed it, mesh bracelet super comfy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Grand Stevo (Jul 15, 2020)

Spring has sprung


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Mt. Iwate blue









Afternoon pics


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Included the Superocean in a trade for the FF. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Halios Seaforth. My favorite under $3000.










Over $3000 favorite is the 8800 Aqua Terra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Two more blue watches to add to this thread - Laco Munster and Laco Augsburg


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Does this count as a blue watch?
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

Hmmm I have two. Royal Oak and original Bond Seamaster. Blue is great, but don't go overboard. One or two is enough, it may not be the it color in 10 years.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I always had one and it's my favorite color. Then I had one of my blue dials switched out during a service for a red dial and then I was without one. I made some trades and then came up with this and love it!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Two more blue watches to add to this thread - Laco Munster and Laco Augsburg
> 
> View attachment 15363516


Love the one on the left with that strap!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Just picked up this guy last week. Swapped the blue fabric strap for some steel. Reminds me a little bit of the Tudor BB58 Navy Blue. 









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru (Jul 23, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super sharp blue on blue color on metal. This image would make a great ad for both the time piece and automotive retailers.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

cattusmaru said:


> Super sharp blue on blue color on metal. This image would make a great ad for both the time piece and automotive retailers.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I honestly wasn't even thinking about my car's color when I picked up the Submersible (I didn't even drive my M4 to the AD to see the watch in the metal and finalize my decision to purchase this specific Submersible), but apparently the combo seems to be a perfect match!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Can't remember if I ever posted this here.

A LIV watch. Microbrand.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't remember if I've posted this before:


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

My favorite color.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

A pair of blue Balls.


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a couple.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My latest blue watch is a UTS 1000M V.2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

357-Mag said:


> My favorite color.


That's beautiful.....................thanks for sharing.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one that is blue and one that thinks it is.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

My favorite dial color you think? Lol...


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

franco60 said:


> Several, hut I'll highlight the vintage Lemania I bought NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo pretty!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I think I'm done with blues for now. On to white...??


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GMWB5000G-2_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tetra Fidelio


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Huh, it would seem that I no longer have any blue in my collection. I may have to use this as an excuse to stay on the waitlist for a BB58 Blue. 😅


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)

IMO, Omega makes some of the best blue dials in the business:


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Smurf blue to the max! Loving this one so far.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dmag (Jan 2, 2013)

Vc overseas chrono









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Got this one two days ago.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying a new Barton strap for the C60 GMT


----------



## jkblue (Nov 17, 2010)

jkpa said:


> Trying a new Barton strap for the C60 GMT


The Barton strap looks good on your watch.


----------



## PLONGEE (Jul 21, 2020)

. Armida A1 45mm .


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Half of my watches are blue. Not the most versatile when trying to get a clean look with straps though, IMO


----------



## Cruzito (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## mrlau (Apr 11, 2012)

TURTLE POWER!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I finally have one again, after the departure of the Sinn 104 St Sa A B E some time back.


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

No real meaning besides blue on a watch being my favorite color...... (7 of the 10 are blue  )


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

New strap. I think it deserves a new pic.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Jowens said:


> New strap. I think it deserves a new pic.
> View attachment 15385434


That's a killer combo. I can't decide between blue or black Hirsch Pure for my C65 😕


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

kritameth said:


> That's a killer combo. I can't decide between blue or black Hirsch Pure for my C65 😕


Thank you.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ls10 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Vario Eclipse


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

Margrette with bronze. Have a few with blue faces, but the bronze sealed the deal.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

As of today, si.


----------



## Smokinsteel1 (May 29, 2018)

I love this thread. I have a red speedmaster inbound. Next up, a beautiful blue. Loving the Blue Pelagos right now.


----------



## Wokilumo (Aug 7, 2015)

Mont Blanc Summit 7045


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

This 46mm behemoth IWC Big Pilot Le Petit Prince


----------



## Watxman (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Speedmaster Day/Date


----------



## which watch next (Feb 13, 2014)

GS SBGH267


----------



## Seddyspaghetti (Jun 22, 2020)

which watch next said:


> GS SBGH267
> View attachment 15397568


Love this dial!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> A pair of blue Balls.


They look a little uncomfortable, do they hurt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow, really liking the grand seikos in this thread. Definitely helping to solidify my decision to buy on to cap off my collection of watches.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

kritameth said:


> That's a killer combo. I can't decide between blue or black Hirsch Pure for my C65 😕


Took a 180 and went for the Barton Elite Silicone in Cool Grey. I really love the blue on this C65, more mature than the blue sunburst on the Sinn 104 St Sa A B E and scratches my BB58 Blue itch surprisingly alright.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

Only blue watch I currently have is my Pepsi SKX007 as I can wear with anything casual.
Anything more formal and I have a hard time matching it with dressier clothes.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

th6252 said:


> Only blue watch I currently have is my Pepsi SKX007 as I can wear with anything casual.
> Anything more formal and I have a hard time matching it with dressier clothes.


SKX009 right?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)

Definitely next on the list!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

three i've worn this week. #timex


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I have three.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Just sold this beauty. Loved it!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I'll have my first one later this year.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

blue like me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros. super deep blue.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Second blue. Just arrived. Very subtle in low light and bursting blue in brightness. Citizen Signature Courageous diver.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Tudor? Timex.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

A mix bag. Haven't been wearing many watches lately, so time and dates are all over the place.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My blue watches.
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

4500v









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

Margrette Pacific Waterman w bronze. One of my favorites.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Omega AT

instagram: aquaterralover


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## chelseacjd (Aug 15, 2017)

It's probably fair to say I am a fan of blue dials.. ?


----------



## Raawwrrrr (Mar 8, 2017)

Pastel Halios Seaforth has one of the nicest blue dials on the market in my mind, love wearing it. Also, a rock a "Life Aquatic" Vostok when life calls for a beater watch.


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Just picked up this Blue Orca...


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

My only blue in the stable......and my only bronze piece as well.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoldMyWatch (Jan 12, 2020)

chelseacjd said:


> It's probably fair to say I am a fan of blue dials.. ?
> View attachment 15418253


Love your blue watches. I've been looking at the aquis for a while myself. I have to ask though about the background, because it's driving me crazy, is that an Audi A3 or S3 and does it have cloth sport seats? Sorry, I know it's off topic, but I have to know, lol.


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Does a blue bezel count? I'd say mine solidifies my love of water and all things aquatic.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

blue and new.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have others, but the blue ones are my favorites.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Newest addition.


----------



## chelseacjd (Aug 15, 2017)

HoldMyWatch said:


> Love your blue watches. I've been looking at the aquis for a while myself. I have to ask though about the background, because it's driving me crazy, is that an Audi A3 or S3 and does it have cloth sport seats? Sorry, I know it's off topic, but I have to know, lol.


Haha that's a great spot. It's an A3 Saloon with sport trim and cloth seats as you say. They wouldn't let me have an S3 as a company car ?


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just got this new Autavia a few days ago. I am blown away by the dial, especially the texturing and wonderful sunburst coloring of the blue.


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Today I'm wearing my grandfather's 16030 Datejust.


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Blue watches? Yes, I have two. What do the blues symbolize? I'm not sure, exactly, but the OP blue, to me, represents a more unique version of a popular watch that isn't the black, white, silver or rhodium grey with stick indices that are more commonly seen. And the BB58 Navy Blue represents a classically styled dive watch that is more timeless than aged.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

There's just something about blue for a mans watch(masculinity); much like how pink is identified by women (femininity)... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Siddy said:


> View attachment 15426757


Gorgeous watch, great picture! Wow


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

Trainmaster


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15423819


The owner was straight up; "We DiDuN Design it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Lots of different blues on the Seiko Save the Ocean Turtle.


----------



## SkullLeader (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

My BiL has a lovely Omega Geneve with a blue dial that is no longer available. 

It needed very careful conservation.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

My blue collection including my latest s baby, the Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue. Apologies for the poor photo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawlex (Oct 12, 2019)

kritameth said:


> I finally have one again, after the departure of the Sinn 104 St Sa A B E some time back.
> View attachment 15385250


The background's CFA curriculum, right

Sent from my HMA-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazz (May 12, 2016)




----------



## MColeman (Jan 4, 2018)

Nomos Club Timeless II edition. I think blue dials look great on tan leather straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

One of many


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Two blues...

My first "real" watch.... Breitling Colt Ocean Automatic. Unfortunately, it's broken... crown won't screw back in and connects to the winder intermittently. Gotta get it serviced some day.










Arrived 2 days ago! My first Oceanus! T200. Love it.










Another view of the Oceanus in the sun:


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I do now:


----------



## DML58 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Love blue watches. Here are mine ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Been truly loving this

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

Yes sir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Lawlex said:


> The background's CFA curriculum, right
> 
> Sent from my HMA-AL00 using Tapatalk


You know your curriculums!  It's looking like another postponement for me, unfortunately.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

All accounted for


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Zelos knows how to do blue dials!


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Straton Speciale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

More blues 









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## joedigital (Aug 23, 2014)

I like my blue watches  ... have a few of them but these ones are part of my rotation.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

joedigital said:


> I like my blue watches  ... have a few of them but these ones are part of my rotation.
> 
> View attachment 15475660


I like how the reflection on the Seiko only shows on the one facet of the crystal that's facing the light force. Very cool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

my only blue watch


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my blues. Blue and white are my School colours😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼👍🏼


----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

Multiples but my best one so far is the Zenith Defy Classic. Been regretting selling 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Here is mine. My only in the collection, but it is my favorite color.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Why did you sell? It's on my radar, but I haven't tried it on.



nqtri said:


> Multiples but my best one so far is the Zenith Defy Classic. Been regretting selling


----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

Deep navy blue.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

My daily beater is blue.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Orient Rayll. Milgauss Zblue.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not just any... some great pieces!

TX Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Blue Smurf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sinn 556ib. Really enjoy how this one changes in different light




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## mayo1981 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I don't have a good camera to get the best angles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

Seiko presage shippo! Just 1 for now. One day maybe I will get Omega's de ville Tresor that has the linen like blue dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

EDIT: Just added my first blue dial. Blue is my favorite color, and a color I wear a lot professionally (shirts, ties, suits, etc.) so it just made sense!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Why did you sell? It's on my radar, but I haven't tried it on.


I was bored and stupid  I'm trying to track one down again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks like a brilliant piece, I want to try one on at an AD. I recently added a JLC (and a ton of affordables) during COVID, so another real purchase will need to wait for a few months.



nqtri said:


> I was bored and stupid  I'm trying to track one down again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Love this blue DJ - an understated Explorer I-esque piece.



Buschyfor3 said:


> Just added my first blue dial. Blue is my favorite color, and a color I wear a lot professionally (shirts, ties, suits, etc.) so it just made sense!
> 
> View attachment 15482265
> View attachment 15482266
> View attachment 15482267


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

http://imgur.com/0jbe7fd


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a Wenger Officer field watch of some sort with a blue dial that I got at Costco many years ago for under $100. I like it very much for traveling. Has a day/date function that makes it pretty useful.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

UDIVER said:


> My daily beater is blue.
> 
> View attachment 15480775
> 
> ...


Wow! That is stunning! Could you post the reference number please? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Zedd88 said:


> View attachment 15489514


That's brilliant. I've not come across too many Seamaster Cosmica.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

wesvette said:


> View attachment 15491041


Beautiful, punchy picture 🤩


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

sliderule3_14 said:


> That's brilliant. I've not come across too many Seamaster Cosmica.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. Not that common.

Here's one being featured in youtube






It's the same model and dial as the one I have.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

A 1974 Bell-matic


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Zedd88 said:


> Yup. Not that common.
> 
> Here's one being featured in youtube
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like that ref. Will keep an eye out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TobusRex (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked up this beater last week!! I use it when I'm working on the car.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i have a few...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

It's a subtle blue, but blue none the less...


----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the 70's baby!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

My blue watches:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_0aBN0ni37/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDzwfHtH40G/


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

blue watches are my go to color then Black which would be for more formal outing. 
That's all i have are blue watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes sir!
View attachment 15513743


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Seamaster 300 (not the best pic )


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I have... 3.5?










From left to right:

Oris Aquis "Lake Baikal" on stock bracelet
1st-gen Seiko "Sumo" on Crafter Blue CB02
Orient Star Sports Diver LE on Hirsch Mariner
Bulova Accutron "Sir Richard Branson" LE on Hirsch Professional










I count that last one as a one-half blue watch. The hands and 24-hour ring are blue, and together with the AR in the crystal, often make the dial look blue. And it's on a blue strap, so that counts, right?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Great thread WUS, let's keep it going 



jonbe67 said:


>


That was my first Swiss mechanical. I never should have sold it 



357-Mag said:


>


That's the first time a Bulova caught my attention since I bought my Richard Branson LE 



Toomanywatchesklm said:


> View attachment 15366390


That's some nice vintage there, and here:



MFoley1956 said:


> View attachment 15424443





Jowens said:


> View attachment 15385434


Coveted. I always wanted a MM300 to replace my Sumo.



chelseacjd said:


> View attachment 15418256


Vintage 5's (above and below), awesome!



jcohen said:


> View attachment 15421789


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

The Hermes 'dink









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

My favorite shade of blue!


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Blue, Blue, on Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I have this Partitio and have been waiting for some new 18mm straps I ordered. 









While waiting, I purchased this Hamilton from WUS member Mar32 (his pic). I love the shade of blue on the Hamilton and may even sell the Stowa when it arrives.


----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

Orient Kamasu.

I noticed that I have to clean the glass few times a day in order for it to be shiny.
Never had to do it with my white dial watch.

Is it that due to the darker color, fingerprints and other stuff is more visible?
Kind of like dirt is more visible on black car and not so much on silver?


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My 2 cents ...


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Karlisnet said:


> My 2 cents ...
> 
> View attachment 15515909


Wow! That's a gorgeous piece.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Just this 1 currently. Had another (Spinnaker Fleuss) but gave it to my Dad. 
Now I want a green watch...


----------



## CrownJewels (Sep 20, 2020)

You bet...Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde ("Blue Hour") 42mm:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

None


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> None


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

Took me a long time to bond with this watch, but it's been my daily driver for a few months now. _photo borrowed from the internet_


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

mikobass said:


> My blue watches:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_0aBN0ni37/
> ...


How did you attach your IG posts? This is cool!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Kinda regret selling this Kontiki w/ blue accents



Had many many watches with either blue dial or blue hands as I love the look, bit more lively than black or white, dresses down well.

Still have 2 atm:


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seiko Arctura


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

Real Artman said:


> How did you attach your IG posts? This is cool!
> [/QUOTE a





Real Artman said:


> How did you attach your IG posts? This is cool!


You need to paste the link of the photo on the hyperlink option when posting so it embeds the IG pic.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Jamerson said:


> The Hermes 'dink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hello:


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## haimwatchco (Sep 15, 2020)

This is the Legacy chronograph in Sky Panda. Multiple shades of blue!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mikobass said:


> You need to paste the link of the photo on the hyperlink option when posting so it embeds the IG pic.


Trouble for me is that whenever someone does this all I see is a 'open this in Instagram' link and not picture. I don't have an Instagram account (and don't want one since it's associated with FB) so I have no idea why it does this.

It's not your problem!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Added this to one to my collection last week...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

arriving soon!

very cool indiglo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

meanwhile, timex x j crew andros.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

My 2 blue watches


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

Seiko Presage Starlight on a blue lizard skin strap:


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Kashbadash said:


> Seiko Presage Starlight on a blue lizard skin strap:
> 
> View attachment 15525284
> 
> View attachment 15525285


 Now I think that is an example of a Power Reserve done well.


----------



## Benno1uk (May 21, 2017)

I personally don’t own any blue watches but top of my list would be a blue Pelagos.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have two


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Shallow water and deep water on the same dial!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x greats bayman


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

oprhodium39 said:


> View attachment 15525320


That's a very handsome and distinctive watch. Like the case design, time to read up on the brand.

Edit: Evolvens Budapest

Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## Ls9009 (Aug 5, 2020)

of course...


----------



## haimwatchco (Sep 15, 2020)

Haim Legacy chronograph in Sky Panda


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

A vintage Gruen today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls9009 (Aug 5, 2020)

Nope...no blue watches here....Maybe a harder color next time LOL


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

My Emergency has a blue dial:


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Recently sold this one. Liked it, but dumped all my autos in favor of quartz.









Had a brief fling with a Timex Navi XL NASA with a white dial, blue bezel and blue strap. Does that count? It felt super cheap. Quickly got rid of it.

Now I just have this one for a blue watch.


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

#SaveTheOcean


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

go BLUE!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## pnwyankee (Jun 6, 2019)

lo_scrivano said:


> My two blues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Breathing is a blue beauty!


----------



## pnwyankee (Jun 6, 2019)

Sorry, weird autofill - BREITLING!


----------



## pnwyankee (Jun 6, 2019)

Here's mine........`


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tool_Zen (May 10, 2020)

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15537320


This Grand Seiko is an absolute stunner!
And answers the opening question of this thread - besides for the sea and the sky, this is an early morning snow blue...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Divido


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Down to one


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


That is a sweet UN, not usually a fan, but that one is GTG


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this watch? Do you still like it? And if you don't mind, what size wrist do you have? Lol


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Just a few...























































Always felt it's a very versatile color that matches with other colors nicely.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

yep. it's blue!


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15544909


Beautiful! Did you costumize hour hand?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I only have this one in my dreams  (a new Credor model):


























Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

I love blue watches. I tell myself I have enough but then I see another and the urge hits. This is my Monta Oceanking and Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean great white edition.


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

mbalmz said:


> my wedding watch


😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

savedbythebell said:


> View attachment 15545308


That's the blue watch I wanted. After trying it on, I just couldn't pull off the shark mesh and ended up getting the Tag Aquaracer. Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Strap somehow comes out purple, though it's blue...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15548001


absolutely love this watch, Panerai with blue dials >>>>


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


I still need to pick one of these up! Love the look.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

Just a Rolex two-tone 18k/SS Blue (Bluesy) Submariner.


----------



## Torre (Jun 3, 2011)

Does this Nezumi count?


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

another one.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Not yet, but the Fears Brunswick Blue has me drooling.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

A couple more snaps of my favorite kind of blue:


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Just got this blue one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Just back from regulation, +2 after 10 days, I am thrilled and lucky beyond belief, thank you Supreme Watch Being.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's my one and only


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

DS30 on a new suede strap


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

This one gets a disproportionate amount of wrist time.


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

My two blues:


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula One Gulf









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


This guy!


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

Bob1087 said:


> This guy!
> View attachment 15568780


Wow. That might make me a one-watch guy, if I had one of those.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Buschyfor3 said:


> A couple more snaps of my favorite kind of blue:
> 
> View attachment 15552458
> 
> ...


Blue Oyster Cult?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Blumo in mangrove forest


----------



## Fred Bekher (Apr 26, 2013)

Samara, I just own this piece but not wear them


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

71C402C2-B2AD-4A6C-A71A-5CB78F6FA037 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

6E1426FC-829C-465D-B7C4-4180717CAFB6 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

used to have this on too;


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love blue dials. But this blue ....😲😲👍🏼


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

There's nothing better to match the beautiful Cote d'Azur than a rich, lacquered blue dial watch


----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ref num is this B&R?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

chinchillasong said:


> View attachment 15571277
> 
> 
> View attachment 15571279
> ...


That B&R is a beauty!!! Ref number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

sliderule3_14 said:


> What ref num is this B&R?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is the B&R BR V2-93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Blue sky, blue watch!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Halios Fairwind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

On blue...


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a couple (although one may be leaving soon).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My most recent purchase


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm a sucker for blue!























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

These 2


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

AT


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Bought another today


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Planet ocean 8900 has that chameleon blue that looks black at night but almost a baby blue during the day


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

LNeilB said:


> View attachment 15584945


I'm diggin that color.


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)

JLittle said:


> I'm diggin that color.


Had to have it.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't see any more of that color on their site, but they have a white one I'm kind of enjoying


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

blue watch-blur watch.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Eugene Hot said:


>


I really like that look, very refined!

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Recently acquired...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe (Dec 9, 2020)

2020 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36 Steel, blue dial


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> This is the B&R BR V2-93
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 15584146


I didn't know that Hammy came in blue. Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one i'm cleaning up this very moment.


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 6, 2016)

My work watch Breitling B-1


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Shades of blue. The bond, the padi, the electric



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine (Caspian Blue Flame)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

View attachment 15596330


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita" Limited edition 2012 100 pieces for Russian watch forum


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)

5711


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Two, but they are rarely worn.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

My humble contribution:


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquaracer... Seems appropriate...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Dark blue,









light blue. 









Magic🤣!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)

Just one, but I need a few more...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Time to get some writing done...


----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15598131


Something about this watch intrigues me.
I'm definitely a panerai fan..But this strap, it has a worn/antique kinda feel to it. Really loving this man!!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the depth of the glossy blues. On a blue Borealis.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Just got anew one


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Whole darn thing is blue...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfh (Apr 22, 2008)

Three bad pics of three good (blue) watches


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

This photo is the one that convinced me that the blue Omega Diver was the one:


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Ayreonaut said:


> This photo is the one that convinced me that the blue Omega Diver was the one:


Beautiful watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

A couple of my blues...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

In its natural habitat...


----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

BB 58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Overseas Dual Time. It's decent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Orisginal said:


> Overseas Dual Time. It's decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breathtaking!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 15612759


*Wonder Twin Powers...Activate!!!








*


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll have a new one tomorrow.









Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Posted this in two other threads. My first share here:


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> SW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Zodiac


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 15612756


I like that. I recently read about the Dartmouth in Blue. It took my breath away.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Oris Aquis


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

JLittle said:


> Gorgeous Zodiac


Thank you!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Got this TT Bluesy back in Sep.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Kvinal2 (Mar 28, 2020)

My Tudor submariner 75190










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Its one of my favourites, in need of a new glass however


----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

Bluer than Blue..


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Laco?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Laco?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tisell from Korea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Well, i have a (teal) blue diver, a blue pilot and a blue vintage Glashutte.if for the first two it's rather easy, i guess the blue dialed Glashutte can symbolize ... i have no clue, to be honest 🤷‍♂️


----------



## theautomatique (Dec 28, 2020)

No blue watches for me in my collection (yet). But I am looking for one - possibly the new Seiko 5 40mm with the blue sunburst dial. I think that looks beautiful!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

nedh said:


> Wow. That might make me a one-watch guy, if I had one of those.


I really love the Marine Perpetual! Even more amazingly beautiful in person!


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

PML









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

This might qualify although not blue in the dial.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah... have a few... though some of these have now been sold. The Pelagos seems to rule them all...


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

basculante said:


> View attachment 15623526
> This might qualify although not blue in the dial.


Great picture. The shadows, reflection and super clear crystal. Nice!


----------



## bruck177 (Jan 20, 2020)

lo_scrivano said:


> My two blues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum that dial....


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

A couple of them! With one more incoming.
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

chopy_ro said:


> Well, i have a (teal) blue diver, a blue pilot and a blue vintage Glashutte.if for the first two it's rather easy, i guess the blue dialed Glashutte can symbolize ... i have no clue, to be honest
> 
> View attachment 15622089
> 
> ...


I like that Glashutte Spezimatic. Acrylic crystal? Reference?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

All Zodiac.























Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## MikeHendrick (Jan 14, 2020)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I have been without a blue watch in my collection for a while, then this showed up today. It feels like i am staring into the ocean (picture does not do this dial justice) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruhobo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Blue is my favorite color for a watch. IMO, it's almost always the best color option on any dial if available.

Ironically, I'm not sure I'll ever buy another one. Reason being is I'm pretty sure that whenever I want to wear a blue watch, I'll reach for my Seamaster. One of the reasons my Longines left my collection is because it didn't get wrist time. It's a GORGEOUS watch, but I always reached for my Seamaster.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mason8 (Apr 18, 2020)

You're my boy BLUE!


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

JLittle said:


> Blue is my favorite color for a watch. IMO, it's almost always the best color option on any dial if available.
> 
> Ironically, I'm not sure I'll ever buy another one. Reason being is I'm pretty sure that whenever I want to wear a blue watch, I'll reach for my Seamaster. One of the reasons my Longines left my collection is because it didn't get wrist time. It's a GORGEOUS watch, but I always reached for my Seamaster.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


It's my avatar, but here you go. My Seamaster ;-)








And the one that left the watchbox








They'd both be better looking if I took better pictures, which I will eventually ;-)


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

My latest and favorite blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

captious said:


> View attachment 15642822


That strap looks really good on that beautiful watch


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

JLittle said:


> That strap looks really good on that beautiful watch


Thank you. It also tappers very nice and the watch pops out more beautiful than on a shiny bracelet.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

THE BEAST has arrived and it's glorious.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blue X 2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

horrij1 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbardach (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a few but my Oris TT1 200m Diver in blue takes the cake.

Plenty of pics online if you want to see what it looks like. 

I adore the watch, ridiculous value, gorgeous execution, but also a nice break from all my black face, black bezel watches.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Vibrant blue:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

New kickstarter from Xeric


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Just sold my Maurice Lacroix Aikon Venturer blue dial on rubber strap. I already miss having a blue watch in the collection.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

My latest blue watch...








with some friends...


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

This one recently left. I need a blue dial watch to replace it now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Blue Monday









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't remember if I previously responded to this thread and was too lazy to scroll through nearly 900 posts to see, so here:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is my blue! Vance


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Go Blue today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tannhjulet (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Vibrant blue:
> 
> View attachment 15650659


That's a lovely blue. It's a hard colour to capture. Is that cobalt? Peacock? I can see it's brushed satin so am curious about how it looks in real life.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I sold this one a long time ago.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> That's a lovely blue. It's a hard colour to capture. Is that cobalt? Peacock? I can see it's brushed satin so am curious about how it looks in real life.


Honest truth, it's more of a deep, royal blue bordering on navy blue under normal light conditions. When you treat it to bright sunlight (or stand by a window like I was in that shot) the sunray effect really pops, to the point of almost looking like a sapphire blue. But you are correct, it is hard to capture because it really rolls through the colors as the wrist moves.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Honest truth, it's more of a deep, royal blue bordering on navy blue under normal light conditions. When you treat it to bright sunlight (or stand by a window like I was in that shot) the sunray effect really pops, to the point of almost looking like a sapphire blue. But you are correct, it is hard to capture because it really rolls through the colors as the wrist moves.


Thanks. It's a handsome version.


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

My trusty old daily driver. Only missing the matching vehicle...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

CW C60 Chrono with hybrid strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Have a good day fellow horologists...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

I have the "Blue Denim" dial Omega Railmaster and love it!


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

I love the blue sunburst dial on my Seiko.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

some of mine...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Only two...

View media item 14866587
and

View media item 15252728


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's my Poljot with blue dial and no-name strap.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

if you consider the indiglo...


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

My blue watch really reminds me of the ocean. Especially with the marlin on the face


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15655747
> View attachment 15655748
> View attachment 15655754


Here's my latest blue watch (making it four in total).

It's a NOS Girard Perragaux Calibre 352 from 1970. It's a nice tonneau at 43mm x 38mm. As you can see it's in unworn condition, no scratches or swirls, and the bracelet is untouched (no stretch whatsoever). The watch still has the original, 51-year old tag on it. It's basically lived in a time capsule for half a century and will arrive brand spanking new.

The very early days of quartz are fascinating. The Swiss played with the technology for years. Eventually, Seiko beat them at their own chronometry trials, with the only watches more accurate than Seiko being Swiss-made quartz watches.

Seiko then stole a march and released the Astron quartz watch in 1969. A year later in 1970 the Swiss launched their Beta 21 (the one by IWC in white gold is stunning, and exceedingly rare today because most of them have since been melted down). While both the Seiko and B21 quartz movements were more accurate than their predecessors at a frequency of 8,192Hz, it was the Girard Perregaux Calibre 350 that set the standard for the decades of quartz dominance.

While mine isn't quite the 350, it's from 1970 as well, and that's early enough.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Here's my latest blue watch (making it four in total).
> 
> It's a NOS Girard Perragaux Calibre 352 from 1970. It's a nice tonneau at 43mm x 38mm. As you can see it's in unworn condition, no scratches or swirls, and the bracelet is untouched (no stretch whatsoever). The watch still has the original, 51-year old tag on it. It's basically lived in a time capsule for half a century and will arrive brand spanking new.
> 
> ...


That is one hell of a find! Congrats!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

There's blue...then there's blue...and then there's blue.


----------



## Lifestyle.Timepieces (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue UN open caseback


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Buschyfor3 said:


> That is one hell of a find! Congrats!


Thanks. There are a few of them knocking about in various conditions. I began by looking for an IWC Beta 21 (their first da Vinci, in fact). Available pieces are between 17 and 25 as expensive. The Seiko Astron 50th anniversary is 50x the price. All told, this was a nice, manageable slice from a good brand.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

vs 
















Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of blues have come and gone through the watch box...


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

A new acquisition of mine recently. Knew I had to get it the moment I saw the blue dial in person. Was on the fence between this and MC date but was overwhelmed by the Polaris in the end.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

nedh said:


> Wow. That might make me a one-watch guy, if I had one of those.


This is one of my grail watches! It is also a neat story as to how I obtained it!


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ValueYourWatch.com (Dec 19, 2018)

Love blue watches especially when they are combined with yellow gold.


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

As blue as it gets...


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Sadly I only have 3 being blue.. I need more blue watches.


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a few...



















































Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

My 8928 looked like that a looong lime ago!


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I just sold my only one today. Love the watch but too small at 36mm on my 8.5" wrist.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Andros T2N678


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## UptownKevin (May 13, 2020)

This pic doesn't do it justice, but it's blue!










And another blue from my collection.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1977 Q


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup...You asked for it!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Mpshah (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

blue dial/blue plastic.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Do I?...Hmmmmmmm...










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

MoP, but looks blue


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have three now.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## JD1077 (Jun 29, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you got the car to match your Submersible? Nicely done.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15655747
> View attachment 15655748
> View attachment 15655754


And another, making it four now.









Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> And another, making it four now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be losing it because I posted this one already. Apologies for the repeat.

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JD1077 said:


> Let me guess, you got the car to match your Submersible? Nicely done.


Haha, I actually had the car first. Total coincidence the blue on the Submersible is a good match!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Dave_1442397 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a few.


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Not sure I've seen this on a wrist that isn't my own... to each his own I guess.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

Just got a new navy rubber strap for my Polaris yesterday and exceeded way over my initial expectations!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Blues 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

These are my current three in blue:


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiledee16 (Mar 7, 2018)

Panerai 692.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

My first blue dial Seiko. Swapped the standard oyster bracelet for a President bracelet.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Noble


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a blue Duro


----------



## nickjorden (Dec 21, 2020)

Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80.


----------



## divertech (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

I just sold this one, hoping to have another blue piece at some point.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does this count? ?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

I wonder, do blue sub dials with a blue bezel count?










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

My two blue watches


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

I have always LOVED blue dials or blue accents on a watch have 4 and going to get few more before its over. Go Blue


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Jack Mason Racing Chronograph

I've really enjoyed this watch.


----------



## Eunclee (Feb 12, 2021)

I need this.



JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

HKED 1963 Reverse Blue Panda


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 🙏

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK89Kb8rArd/


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133





JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


This old thing!


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bob1087 said:


> This old thing!
> View attachment 15719766
> View attachment 15719767


Also this one (not my pic)


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

And another blue dial watch arrived today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Go NASA!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Only one...


----------



## Ab0b0 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just this one.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Minase calls it blue, so I guess technically I'm back in! But do you see it? I don't really. 😅


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes I do:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

even more blue with indiglo activated!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Not anymore - but my Caribbean was a classic blue beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sure do.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Pierce Koontz (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu







*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## vb3347 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I've posted this before, but saw the thread and took a new picture.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mmm borderline? but in good taste.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

does bluegmt hand count?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do love blue......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think I've posted in this thread.. so...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh yes.

This new baby. Irritating specks of dust on several attempts. Finally got a decent one.


----------



## Johann23 (Nov 20, 2019)

I have a couple blue ones.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

None currently, but have owned these three nice watches in the past:


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Defender 1000


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Coordinated




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 3, 2020












  








ReefRanger on part of the reef




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 5, 2019












  








Crown and Surf




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 19, 2016








Going back and forth about the Maurice Lacroix Aikon Auto in Blue or White


----------



## kiledee16 (Mar 7, 2018)

PAM00692









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## eyewannaknow (Oct 17, 2014)

Quartersawn said:


> I have a Stowa flieger. The blue symbolizes the green used to pay for the watch and that is no longer in my wallet.
> 
> View attachment 15169141


I think on the wrist is better than in a wallet. My wife disagrees, but what does she know. She likes to remind me that it is hard to read a watch in a house with no electricity, but I show her the lume. She is not amused.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlauzon (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My only blue right now and it's my favorite dial color


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lorier Neptune Series III


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

Newest Blue


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older SMP Ti









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Yep! I have a blue tag Monaco CAW211P and I love it


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

I've had this for 50 years and still ticking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Longines Hydroconquest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Speedy triple date










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

My current favorite...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Tudor BB58 Navy. The ultimate summer watch?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spyderHS08 (Jan 4, 2012)

A couple luminox's, this is my newer one as of last year. Love it!


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

My Brellum Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Seiko hi-beat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## doramas (May 20, 2016)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Tissot Seastar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gearguywb (May 17, 2011)

Have been looking hard at the blue Pelagos. Some sharp looking watches on this thread!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

atarione said:


> View attachment 15788379


Love that Victorinox! What's the model number?


----------



## Rodiggs (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sla023


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Swapped out my steel bracelet on my Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date for a blue denim strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

TgeekB said:


> Noble


How do you like the Noble? This is a watch that has really grabbed my attention.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Blue and aqua blue... double whammy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Another pic.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Blue dial Glycine Airman Double Twelve. Fades from a dark blue at the top to a lighter blue at the bottom.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Blue Dappr, that is very nice in the flesh








And a Muhle Glashutte that is equally good looking. I may not take the best pics.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Commemorating the Olympics that wasn't.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## excusem3 (Mar 25, 2021)

About half of my collection has blue dials but the Z-blue is my favorite


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arielsebas1 (Nov 18, 2020)

own a 671 bronzo and this bad boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

excusem3 said:


> About half of my collection has blue dials but the Z-blue is my favorite
> View attachment 15792048


The most interesting looking model in their lineup. Also, fitting prop!


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

PRabbit said:


> Slate blue. Wish it went for the bluer blue version instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's see what I have photos of.
























































And then there is my blue beater:









There's a couple that I can't find the pics in my files, but you can see that I have a love of blue dials.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Ball Trainmaster Moon Phase.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## arielsebas1 (Nov 18, 2020)

How about a blue strap! Does it count 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Longines Hydroconquest in blue.

39mm quartz.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

I need to stop clicking on this thread. Saw a couple blue BB58s at the local AD the other day that are singing their siren song.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Blue Sumo(SBDC003) and a blue Mako.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

blue with indiglo activated.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

NTH Barracuda blue


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15801540
> View attachment 15801541
> View attachment 15801542


Mike, is that really you?? It's been a while! Great watches and it's nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

And on a new blue strap, nonetheless!


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Casio Oceanus S100. Not my picture; mine is back in Australia at the moment.









Strela Blue Cosmoswatch









Swatch 'Fifth Element'. Photo from Internet; my watch - which is somewhere around - is very scratched (it was daily wear for a couple of years in the 1990's - well, I was a mainframe systems programmer...)









Tissot Chemin des Tourelles









Vostok Komandirskie 030598









Vostok 040690 Amfibia Red Sea









Vostok 100815 Amphibia Blue Ministry









Vostok 710615 Amphibia Classic (with bezel mod)









Vostok 170894 Blue 'PamPhibia'









Zelos Swordfish V2 Ice Blue


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

This is about as blue as blue can be IMO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

Blue = accuracy


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen CB0160, World Perpetual AT, radio controlled, etc. The the blue really pops in the sunshine.


----------



## WatchDrew1000 (Aug 11, 2020)

I love blue dials. These are my current blues. The Omega is what I wear most often.























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf & Parker Flagship Duofold blue chequered fountain pen...

Both smooth, comfortable and accurate


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

The blue dial pattern on this Bulova Precisionist is mesmerizing. It's currently waiting on a new strap


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a few as well.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita"


----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gearguywb (May 17, 2011)

Picked up a blue Pelagos this week. Dang......I keep looking to see what time it is


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Sunny morning. Trying to catch the degrade dial in the light!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> I have a few as well.
> View attachment 15829396


I could be wrong but I think this is the first time I've seen a blue Chemin des Tourelles posted in WUS which isn't the one I'm wearing right at this moment 

Very nice to see another one (I won't post mine again; it's a couple of pages back).

(Oh, and the rest of your collection are all very nice too!)


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I could be wrong but I think this is the first time I've seen a blue Chemin des Tourelles posted in WUS which isn't the one I'm wearing right at this moment
> 
> Very nice to see another one (I won't post mine again; it's a couple of pages back).
> 
> (Oh, and the rest of your collection are all very nice too!)


Thank you! Yeah, the Chemin des Tourelles is not a common watch here. 
Just saw your collection. You have some really nice blue pieces!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Thank you! Yeah, the Chemin des Tourelles is not a common watch here.
> Just saw your collection. You have some really nice blue pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Monday Blues...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

My latest blue...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🔵🔵


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Boldr Venture - a nice affordable


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

MVD-106B on blue Eulit Palma. Both are bright blue. I feel like the Palma weave has a kind of "knotted", "maritime" feel. The case and buckle have a nicely matching profile.























Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

I feel like I've posted this watch a lot but it fits the blue theme...


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Added another blue watch this week!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> Added another blue watch this week!


Love the AT Worldtimer. Kudos on your newest. It's a stunning watch.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

This has some blue.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sc0ttg said:


> Love the AT Worldtimer. Kudos on your newest. It's a stunning watch.


Thank you!! I'm loving it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

So many blue watch threads. My Seiko blue Enamel for your eyes only 😊


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

BB41


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had a few blues but this one is my favorite by far


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> This has some blue.
> View attachment 15859377


Is a zebra a white horse with black stripes or a black horse with white stripes?

In this case, I think it's a white horse with blue stripes-but they are a lovely blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Is a zebra a white horse with black stripes or a black horse with white stripes?
> 
> In this case, I think it's a white horse with blue stripes-but they are a lovely blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this better? ?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Affordability 😉


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

10-10 pure luck...


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

The new acquisition


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 15864110
> 
> View attachment 15864111
> ...


That's a blue saddle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

One of those cocktail trendsetter, light blue dial.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yeah.






























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Blue hands? Boundaries are there to be pushed.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Four of my favorites (that I have owned / own). Cheers.




























Does this count as a blue dial... hmmm?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


This one is definitely the depths of the sea (Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris Mariner Date).










But blue dials can also represent a mountain, apparently (Grand Seiko SBGK005).


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Formex Essence


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Seiko SRPE33 on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

My 3 blue babies:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

New Zodiac GrandHydra ZO 9950


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Blue & gold


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Friday wrist shots


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

More of this beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Oceanus OCW-T200









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally got my first blue dial the other day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Daily desk diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a few blue dial divers. Not sure which is my favorite, though I'm enjoying the latest addition to the fold, a 1000m Seiko Marine Master with a blue iron dial.


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't have any, but I do want the Submariner LB. It's is a very beautiful shade of blue. I also wouldn't mind a DJ II with a blue dial, as I've seen one I really like to my own surprise.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

just a hint of blue


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

78 Mercury


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Can't remember the technical name for the fade from dark blue at the top to light blue at the bottom. I think it's supposed to represent the dark of night at the top and the bright blue of the day at the bottom to correspond with







the 24 hour dial, i.e. night from 1800 hours to 0600 hours and day 0600 hours to 1800 hours.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## m54samrr (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure the one on the right counts, blue-ish?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## brycee (Jan 20, 2018)

I don’t, but would love to. I’ve always wanted the solid gold Rolex Sub with the blue dial. Dream watch.


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## bingo.patel (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Just picked this up off another WUS member.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

a deep blue on my latest acquisition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbsquared (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sky blue here.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15912994


Oof! That's a pipe dream for me! Mind if I ask the reference number?

I'm putting together a list to haunt me in my slumber.

Edit: I figured it out, Chronometre Bleu Calibre 1304, right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Just because orange sits opposite to blue on the color wheel (and to mix it up 😗)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes i have some


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

WatchScene said:


> Got a couple...
> 
> View attachment 15169949
> 
> ...


Fantastic watches, but that Zenith!!! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So many beautiful watches on this thread. I have several and have become quite partial to blue.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Boctok cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Latest blue beauty&#8230;









Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman GMT in bronze.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Electric Blue


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wearing some shades of blue, today!


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

My pic don't do it any justice. 









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Does some blue count?









If not, then &#8230;









Or









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N405


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Mazzanti (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

... and the Orient Mako I in blue ...


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I love colours !


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just one... matches my bike color. I like it but not enough to grow it into a collection or anything like that. I might get a batman Invicta 1953, but I'm in no hurry for that.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

Loneguitar said:


> View attachment 15999958


Nice! I just purchased one. It should arrive in three days. Can't wait!


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

My blue Tag Heuer Aquaracer.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16020264


Wow I really like that blue! Great summer color!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

6.6.2004 OmegaSMP.jpg




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021


----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

06c748d2.jpg




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Omega Electric Blue


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

jascolli said:


> Nice! I just purchased one. It should arrive in three days. Can't wait!


It my favorite watch I own. But it holds sentimental value as well as it was an anniversary gift.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Blue watches? Mako II on leather.


----------



## mbsquared (Apr 16, 2018)

Don't think I've seen one of these here yet&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a few.

























































Joe


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

LORIER GEMINI Worn&Wound Limited edition... 1of88


----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Arrived earlier this week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I. After seven days on my wrist it is getting time to
wear one of my other beauties! 🧡


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I might have a blue problem.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

JLittle said:


> I might have a blue problem.


Your watch collection blue me away. 👏🏼


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> Your watch collection blue me away. 👏🏼


That really made me laugh.


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Blue is very nice!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

sold out though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

I have two blue dials in the collection. GP Laureato 38mm chronograph and GS SBGJ235 Mt Iwate dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not many blue dialled watches, but this one's on at the moment, so here you go:


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

Tag Heuer Formula F1 Gulf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes I do.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Is not an expensive one but I love it.









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got three.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Armand Nicolet MH2-04 with Blue Guilloche dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the Monday Blues with this Seiko Presage Cocktail time Old Clock for the bluewatch theme.

As with all presage watches, the dial is the highlight and the colour changes depending on how the light hits it. Perfect for small wrists!

Wrist roll here: August 16, 2021: #seiko #presage #cocktailtime #oldclock #bluewatch #shorts #watchshorts #bluemonday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EverlastingTime (Jul 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

1986 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

neilwatch said:


> 1986 Seiko Bell-Matic
> Sorry 1976
> View attachment 16062655
> View attachment 16062655


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very Blue! The Yema Superman Heritage Blue. I bought it last year in September in Toulon.
The movement is a Sellita SW200-1.


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

I do love blue!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

A new blue watch just arrived


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

This one is eat up with the blue!...


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT! Beautiful and deep HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 of blue watch week.

Paired with a skin-coloured suede leather strap to show off the shiny sunburst varying from a deep blue to indigo to nearly black depending on the light.

Wrist roll: August 18, 2021:#HMTwatch #Kohinoor for day 3 #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts #mechanicalwatch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Casiotron R11


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Budget-friendly blues, lookin' all right in the sunlight.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Field watch Friday! This "DressKX" which I feel has more field watch vibes than a dresser for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 20, 2021: #fieldwatch Friday with #seiko #seiko5 #dresskx #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.


This new model from Alexander Shorokhoff is very blue and symbolizes a river. The Neva.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100-Dresser:


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sports Saturday! This vintage Seiko 5 Sports tofay for blue watch theme.

Wrist roll August 21, 2021: #seiko #seiko5 #seiko5sports #vintageseiko #vintagestyle #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Just picked this up - Really digging it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Again the PR 100


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug(Phoenix) (Dec 8, 2008)

My Sedna gold Fifty Fathoms with blue dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fpgt72 (Feb 19, 2016)

Fount it the other day cleaning out stuff, bought it new decades ago....trust me it is blue.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Supersonic Wednesday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for my aviation theme week.

Wrist roll: August 25, 2021: #bangalorewatchcompany #mach1c #mach1officersblue #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Seiko Wired with VH31 movement.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

🥰😘


----------



## anto-nio (Aug 27, 2016)

Orient Triton (perfect alignment not pictured)









Mini







Turtle

Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean on shark-mesh









Oceanx Sharkmaster 1000...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Citizen









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Here is my TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph Grande Date Quartz


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Two Omegas


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Another Omega


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

antoniovmx said:


> Another Omega
> View attachment 16086448


That's a stunning piece.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

And again&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

My only blue dial. Tag F1 chrono


----------



## Drl1211 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

2006 purchase, Athens airport- before I knew about this addiction....still ticking !


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

After getting a watch from my awesome wife for my b-day, half of my watches are blue.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Water30 said:


> Wow that is very nice


thanks!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

A very nice blue watch. Pics do not do it justice.








A very big blue watch. It does look great on my 8 1/4" wrist.
Jeff


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Blue or Blue ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Oris Big Crown ProPilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

GREAT BARRIER REEF LIMITED EDITION II...it is dark blue...


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Laco 1925 - Aachen Blaue Stunde


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

IWC Perpetual FTW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

More blue...


----------



## hondaman (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

Latest acquisition in blue.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Timex Q Falcon Eye Reissue...It is well made. Unfortunately, Timex used the cheapest materials they could find...but hey, the real deal is the dynamic wavy dial and the contrast with the golden bezel and applied hour markers. For better images check this review from a Blog to Watch


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Mako I again:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a safe, just, healthy Tuesday, my friends!!! 👍😷


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)

Thou shall not partake of decaf


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Reverse blue panda dial. (Didn't come out very well in the pic).


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

SEIKO Blue hands and markers


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

B&M Baumatic 5 day PR "in house"


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older SMP









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

That chocolate any good?


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

My only blue watch is an Orient Ray II.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Konliner said:


> My only blue watch is an Orient Ray II.
> View attachment 16120429


Beautiful


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

My blue watch (not on my wrist today) symbolizes my poor decision making skills, in that, I bought a watch I didn't need. Despite not having worn it in close to a month, it's in my top 3 favorite watches.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchDrew1000 (Aug 11, 2020)

My personal favorite blue dial, so far.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

On its way











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Mido...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this yesterday but couldn’t find this thread


----------



## dbp512 (Jun 17, 2021)

I've got a few: Liv, Glycine, and Swatch


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Vostok - my favorite daily.

And Alexander Shorokhoff - Neva ... I don't own it, but it's my favorite blue watch 💙


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

My latest blue watch, the Deco Timer


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date 1500 and tudor sub


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## expensivetastesmallbudget (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expensivetastesmallbudget (Mar 7, 2020)

Paul R said:


> MVD-106B on blue Eulit Palma. Both are bright blue. I feel like the Palma weave has a kind of "knotted", "maritime" feel. The case and buckle have a nicely matching profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful. Way better looking than my black dialed version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expensivetastesmallbudget (Mar 7, 2020)

chap said:


> I feel like I've posted this watch a lot but it fits the blue theme...
> 
> View attachment 15855781


Wasn’t expecting to drool when I opened WUS today…… thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue looks good at any price.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

expensivetastesmallbudget said:


> This is beautiful. Way better looking than my black dialed version


It's a really nice watch; deserves much more wrist time that it gets.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Blue looks good at any price.
> 
> View attachment 16184724
> 
> ...


Always nice to see another fan of both of these great brands. 

Blue dial:









Blue on the bezel:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Waiting for tacos


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> Waiting for tacos
> View attachment 16190645


That’s really nice! Love the direction Breitling is taking.


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Quite day at the home office


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue 41


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

They have a bad rep now. Too many of them. They used to be special now Green is new Blue.
Yawn.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Blue/Grey Omega Seamaster...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

There’s some blue on this one


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Used to own a Seiko PADI and has since sold it off. Would love to own a BB58 Navy someday!


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

The latest addition.


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)

Oris 'Mare Nostrum' or 'Our (Mediterranean) Sea'. Limited edition for the Italian market.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pontificator said:


> Oris 'Mare Nostrum' or 'Our (Mediterranean) Sea'. Limited edition for the Italian market.
> View attachment 16194005


i like that blue!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

my other one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This GS I wore today


----------



## pbor916 (Jul 23, 2019)

This is as close as it gets for me. Need to fill the blue dial quota.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)

Just got this one today as a matter of fact!


http://imgur.com/azcSZd2


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Word both of these today.


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


>


I like that Eterna. Ref num?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

sliderule3_14 said:


> I like that Eterna. Ref num?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





sliderule3_14 said:


> I like that Eterna. Ref num?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! It’s the Eterna Granges and it was released to celebrate their 160th anniversary. I don’t know the exact reference number, but you can read about it here:  https://wornandwound.com/introducing-elegant-eterna-granges-1856-collection/

It’s a gorgeous piece in the flesh. The finishing is superb and the in-house movement is butter smooth.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

A blue watch on a saturday.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you! It’s the Eterna Granges and it was released to celebrate their 160th anniversary. I don’t know the exact reference number, but you can read about it here:  https://wornandwound.com/introducing-elegant-eterna-granges-1856-collection/
> 
> It’s a gorgeous piece in the flesh. The finishing is superb and the in-house movement is butter smooth.


oof. that breaks my heart! out of my price range that is, but thanks for the intel.

now to dream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

sliderule3_14 said:


> oof. that breaks my heart! out of my price range that is, but thanks for the intel.
> 
> now to dream.
> 
> ...


I got really lucky with this one. I picked it up on a ridiculous Black Friday sale for about $900!


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems I have a thing for blue watches....









🥂


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

parang said:


> View attachment 16197525
> 
> A blue watch on a saturday.



I felt bad because my first post was more of a joke, here are my real blue ones:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Today was a triple blue day. Eterna Granges at work.








Monaco after work. (I didn’t take this photo today).








Vostok diver tonight.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 16199826



Great shot and an amazing looking watch.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

parang said:


> Great shot and an amazing looking watch.


Thanks! It's actually a MOP dial. In terms of the watch itself, I've had it for a few years now and it's been a very reliable every day wear since it came out of the box.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Skagen SKW6193. Blue minute hand and hour markers at the 3, 6, 9, 12.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue:


----------



## texicali (Oct 16, 2020)

Arrived on Monday.


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Latest blue dial addition


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

texicali said:


> Arrived on Monday.


oh, I like that. ref num please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texicali (Oct 16, 2020)

sliderule3_14 said:


> oh, I like that. ref num please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C63 Sealander Automatic


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

JDM AQ4080-52L Solar HAQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

texicali said:


> C63 Sealander Automatic


thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Loving this AT and the Nubuck light gray strap combo.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

In the Burgundy


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## krstin (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably the favorite dial color for me.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

I have just a few 😅


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

Ball Engineer III Silver Star.


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

Keeping my eye out for a Tudor prince oysterdate blue dial!


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

newest (blue) addition…


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Yema superman heritage blue

Baltic Aquascaphe blue (used to own)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)

On blue Miltat FKM strap today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

I own a couple of blue watches. And soon a new one will join the crowd:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I’m wearing one now. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

In addition to the ones I posted 8 months ago in this thread (page #59)...


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I think I am going to get a Grand Seiko as my only blue watch.

SBGR321
SBGA375
SBGA469

What do yall think?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Wearing this right now!


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

One more in my collection!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16257483


How’s the Haveston nato? I found that it had some rough edges on the bottom that made it itchy to wear. Pity because it really is an awesome design.

Is it comfy for you?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Arrived today!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> How’s the Haveston nato? I found that it had some rough edges on the bottom that made it itchy to wear. Pity because it really is an awesome design.
> 
> Is it comfy for you?


I’ve had many Haveston straps,not had a problem with any of them.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It started to drizzle just as I stepped into the garden for these shots. The splatter of raindrops on the blue dial reminds me of some of the "starry sky" dials!

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Bulova Surveyor


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Does blue lume count?


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tressa Thursday, anyone, for Throwback Thursday?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16274745


You never disappoint, Big Clive! Always a beautiful and interesting piece..


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Really nice pictures everyone-


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ed delr (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes I do.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Love how the blue dial on the BB58 blue changes depending on the light (and strap pairing).


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I love blue dials.










I'm not really sure why.










Seriously, I'm not sure. It doesn't symbolize anything to me, it's just a great color that really pops.


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Trying out different straps


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the blues this Monday with the Orient Bambino Generation 2 Version 3. 















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

blue sunburst dial flieger


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

New in da house

Dekla FliegerFriday Limited Edition









Findeisen F-1253


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue dial MING


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nobody (May 15, 2008)

Blue with white&red.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Super blue Evant.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Ball Ohio blue dial


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph, ironically, for speedy Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hydroconquest (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

I have had a hard time deciding on a shade of blue. Someone on WUS said that the most versatile blues are either very light (like a baby blue or ice blue) or very dark to the point they look black in some lighting. 

This SNK735 came up for sale on The four
For $75. It’s an inexpensive way to test the second option and also to see if I can wear a 37mm watch.









I’ve only worn it a couple of days. I like the dark blue, and I’m keeping an open mind about the case size.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

and another one...


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

Two. Both Ball.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Casio Duro and Breitling Steelfish


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

LLJ said:


> I have had a hard time deciding on a shade of blue. Someone on WUS said that the most versatile blues are either very light (like a baby blue or ice blue) or very dark to the point they look black in some lighting.
> 
> This SNK735 came up for sale on The four
> For $75. It’s an inexpensive way to test the second option and also to see if I can wear a 37mm watch.
> ...


I see, Sir, you've been issued the same hair sweater that have been issued 😉😂


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Xaltotun said:


> I see, Sir, you've been issued the same hair sweater that have been issued
> 
> View attachment 16321196


Ha. I sometimes wear a watch for weeks and sometimes months without taking it off. I once took a picture of my Seiko Monster on an Isofrane dive strap I had worn for months. There were arm hairs growing out through the ventilation holes.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Xaltotun said:


> I see, Sir, you've been issued the same hair sweater that have been issued 😉😂
> 
> View attachment 16321196


Preach.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

TempusHertz said:


> Preach.
> 
> View attachment 16321375


Very nice chronograph! Rado is highly under-appreciated in North America (but very popular in Eastern European countries, Asia and Africa).


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Xaltotun said:


> Very nice chronograph! Rado is highly under-appreciated in North America (but very popular in Eastern European countries, Asia and Africa).


I'm really pleased with it so far - one junior WIS's early opinion. But part of what I wanted is something one wouldn't see any day. I was thrilled when I saw the anchor above the name Rado actually rotates! Ah, the little things. Literally.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Back on eulit


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)

The Blue Seiko Sumo 










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy New Years to all!!!!!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

My Vostok Scuba Dude 710059 with new blue 
ceramic bezel and mesh strap.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

SBGM239


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Um ..no?. Depending on the lights, I guess?. Lol


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

A couple of home made fliegers with blue dials. 

Type B (sorta) flieger with Seagull ST36 movement and dark blue leather strap.
Type A flieger with vintage Unitas 6497 from a Hamilton 870 pocket watch and leather strap


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

alt-cave said:


> SBGM239
> 
> View attachment 16350421


Beautiful!


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

predapio said:


> Um ..no?. Depending on the lights, I guess?. Lol
> View attachment 16350425


Yep, the light makes a huge difference on an interesting dial.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

My first watch…


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16351271


Wow…that’s a stunner!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

mik_82 said:


> Wow…that’s a stunner!


Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

All blue…


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Just got one! Will post some photos this week.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

My second blue watch and currently my only one. Just got it over the weekend and still giddy everytime I wear it.










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> My second blue watch and currently my only one. Just got it over the weekend and still giddy everytime I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 16361235
> 
> ...


very nice!!!! i looked this up after your post. traveller or office gmt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

sliderule3_14 said:


> very nice!!!! i looked this up after your post. traveller or office gmt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe its office. That wasn't as big of a deal for me as having a thin watch with a blue dial for me.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

May have a third soon.


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Torgoen diver


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sliderule3_14 said:


> very nice!!!! i looked this up after your post. traveller or office gmt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


understood. still really nice! yeah, blue dials is my thing too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo.patel (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

Truest blue I've ever owned.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40mm trigger?

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> 40mm trigger?
> 
> Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


Yes, it’s 40mm - 45mm including crown/guard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay 79230B


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The cricket;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

bingo.patel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

My watch collection is mostly black but I do have one blue watch, my older SMP. It’s the only watch I’ve seen where I prefer the blue over the black. It’s just the proper color for this watch.


----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Added to my collection last week.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

Mr.Timepiece said:


> Tudor Black Bay 79230B


Up for sale $3400


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

bounce said:


> Added to my collection last week.
> View attachment 16371233


@bounce ; what model is this?


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

roachjl said:


> @bounce ; what model is this?


It is the Bremont ALT1-WT in Blue.
It is the watch worn by the Williams F1 racing drivers if you follow F1 at all.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue is actually the best color, but blue with bronze is sublime.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

bounce said:


> It is the Bremont ALT1-WT in Blue.
> It is the watch worn by the Williams F1 racing drivers if you follow F1 at all.


Thanks. I love this watch. Will have to pick one up one day.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16371083


I. Love. This. So. Much.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I. Love. This. So. Much.


I would say get one, but as it took me years you probably can’t.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

Here are both of my Blue watches - Such a versatile color but possesses a subtle "pop" or "flair" when wearing them.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jump hours, Seiko 6139-7070,"Kakume";























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

...and a couple more for my collection...








Buyalov Airship - Buyalov is Russian micro-brand from Dmitry Buyalov of Meranom. Handwinding with Sea-Gull ST3620 movement (clone of the UNITAS 6498)









this one may be cheating 'cos it could also be considered a green dial


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

A very sneaky blue, but blue indeed


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16380596
> 
> A very sneaky blue, but blue indeed


What a lovely dial on this one!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

On bracelet, as I prefer it but not really faithful to what’s homaging



















On strap, more compliant to the original 










Then not really blue but come on I paired the blue strap with the blue AR undercoating, give me some WIS credit


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 16373877
> 
> Buyalov Airship - Buyalov is Russian micro-brand from Dmitry Buyalov of Meranom.
> Handwinding with Sea-Gull ST3620 movement (clone of the UNITAS 6498)


That dial looks phenomenal! Any idea what it's made of/how it's made?



JapanJames said:


> View attachment 16380488


Love seeing your SLA055 on here. So very tempted to get one myself, but those massive polished slabs would make me way too careful while wearing it. Scratches usually don't bother me, but scratched zaratsu drives me crazy.



LP49 said:


> View attachment 16382142


I will have to live with my plebian 017 

No blue watches to post right now, but I have a Casio Oceanus T200 coming in so I can finally join the club.


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Cost me all of $100 (it has some endearing issues) delivered and is one of my favorite, most worn & enjoyed watches.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> That dial looks phenomenal! Any idea what it's made of/how it's made?


Sorry, I have no idea - but it is a great dial! The Meranom website simply states:


> ...dial with a rocky surface effect.


----------



## mediaokra (Jul 16, 2011)

Yema says this is a "Blue Tarmac." I think their definition involves shades-of-grey.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Edox Delfin Original Water Champion open heart in blue to ward off the Monday Blues. A fitting choice for my 1000th post in Instagram  

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a new generation Vostok Amphibia, with updated dials, bezels, lume, cases and hands:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

My B&R v3-93 GMT. I have more to share soon.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> My B&R v3-93 GMT. I have more to share soon.
> 
> View attachment 16386954


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Wearing blue this week 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Heithel said:


> On bracelet, as I prefer it but not really faithful to what’s homaging
> View attachment 16381853


Beautiful watch. What is it homaging? If I may ask.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

c3p0 said:


> Beautiful watch. What is it homaging? If I may ask.


Thank you so much, glad you like it!

Right, it would be homaging the Rolex 5517 aka MilSub










It will never homage itaccurately though because of several reasons: 

It’s blue
It’s currently on bracelet. It gets more accurate when I wear it on nato, but I like it on bracelet too much. The original 5517 cannot be worn on anything other than a nato as the the springbars are fixed and cannot be removed
The insert is not fully indexed like you see on the original, but there’s no way of finding that shade of blue to match the dial and have it fully indexed
The dial has a date window, but that’s a crucial aspect I would give up only if I would ever have the original (one can dream )

It could be homaging a 5513 but:

It’s blue
It’s got sword hands as per military specs only found in the 5517
It’s got the T for tritium as per military specs, that was only found in the 5517
It’s got a date window

So yeah I can’t win but then you could also argue that the best homages are not the ones just copying but adding a personal touch, and I sure did build it custom


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bell Matic and Bambino;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

1st blue watch came in!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Love this dial. A keeper.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

tymonster said:


> Love this dial. A keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i had a “grail,” this is it. i often day dream of the SeaQ. good on you mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mediaokra (Jul 16, 2011)

Blue watch thoughts on a "Throw back Thursday"

About 15 years ago, my boss gave me a Swiss Legend Chronograph. I no longer have the watch but remember it had a very eye-catching blue carbon-fiber dial... just found a picture on _that auction site._


----------



## Sebring (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16396358


that’s the james morrison, right? i really like it. but i’m not much a fan of the musician.

general question: how much influence does the real-life honoree (namesake) of a watch detract or add to your experience of that watch? (maybe i should start a new thread or go search for an possibly existing one)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

New kid on the block, SUBDELTA Ace MK2 Blue Destro


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

mbalmz said:


> my wedding watch



Very nice shots


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Christopher Wisdom (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow, some nice ones!!










My offering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

For the first time in years, I do not have a blue dial watch. Might have to fix that!


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Only one (at the moment):


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

My only blue.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wearing this one now:


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes I do.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Girlfriend gifted me this for my birthday over the weekend. From 0 blue watches to 2 this month!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

FrankDiscussion said:


>


I love this dial


----------



## MrWibbs (Sep 2, 2020)

I've a few though they're all vintage from the very early 70s, when blue seems to have first taken off in popularity as a dial colour.


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

Orale


----------



## aa_bcfc (Apr 6, 2021)

I have two blue watches.
A ball road master TMT and Longines Master.


----------



## donkak53 (12 mo ago)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice ...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Afternoon watch.


----------



## donkak53 (12 mo ago)

EekTheCat said:


> Orale


Looks awesome ..


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Tudor Royal


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock" for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## taoyanchilaxingren (Jan 10, 2022)

blue………


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

FrankDiscussion said:


>


I love this dial


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wore this HMT Kohinoor Blue on day 1 of my Kohinoor week on Monday, Feb 7.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got this blue & bronze Glycine - great value


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Just happen to be wearing this yesterday and today...


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Super Bowl Switch...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

My first blue dial watch!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

STEINHART MARINE CHRONOMETER


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Just added this orange strap, dresses it down nicely IMO









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mako I


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Tissot PR 100
> View attachment 16453787


stunning blue!


----------



## Whothcares? (11 mo ago)

Tag Heuer Autavia

















1291 from Kickstarter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not a blue dial. But it has quite a bit of blue on it. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Tag Heuer Carrera caliber 5, Hamilton khaki 42mm, Vaer Navy Swiss, Hamilton Jazzmaster.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

a fresh one!


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ocanada (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

My Citizen Promaster NY0040
Found this related article:








Why My Citizen Promaster NY0040 Is The Only Diver In My Collection That Actually Goes Diving


✓ A lot of own dive watches like the Citizen Promaster ✓ Do any of us actually take them diving? ✓ It may be worth getting in the water! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have two blue watches at the moment.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

picked up a BB58 in blue....cant go wrong


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taoyanchilaxingren (Jan 10, 2022)

Ming


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Yema Lagoon.









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

most of my watches are blue. i used to have a Sinn 104. i realized eventually that I greatly dislike the sunburst motif. is there a separate thread for blue, non-sunburst dials? if not, i shall start one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

The aventurine dial on my Smiths PRS-25 Everest Silver Jubilee changes color to blue when in the bright sun...









And my Casio Duro is always blue...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

In this pic the dial looks more like a swimming pool in Palm Springs than the frozen Lake Suwa, but I'm not complaining.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Islander Automatic Dive Watch with Solid-Link Bracelet, AR Sapphire Crystal, and Luminous Sapphire Bezel Insert #ISL-09


Islander 43mm Automatic Dive Watch with AR sapphire crystal, all solid link bracelet, Luminous sapphire bezel insert, luminous hands and markers, and drilled lugs.




longislandwatch.com




Arriving today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

Doxa 600T


----------



## GrumpyBiker (10 mo ago)




----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido OS, old version, chronometer


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

entropy1049 said:


> View attachment 16499688




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

soboy said:


> And my Casio Duro is always blue...
> 
> View attachment 16498210


I just sacrificed one of those to play with my existing Duro.









sanded case, blue AR domed Sapphire and the obvious jubilee bracelet. It was originally a black dial, then three different MRW-200 movement/dials, now the blue sunburst.

Of note. They upgraded the dial from the OG black dials. They were all stamped indicies where these look to be all applied. Soooo fancy!


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> Mido OS, old version, chronometer
> View attachment 16499771


nice! in my mind, it’s like a Christopher Ward mated with a Omega Planet Ocean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

sliderule3_14 said:


> nice! in my mind, it’s like a Christopher Ward mated with a Omega Planet Ocean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor man’s PO. 
The old Mido OS actually have its own design language.
from low to high price, I personally think Mido, Tag and IWC are three brands with their own coherent and pleasing design.

I like PO, but at that price, I need it to be without that helium valve. And Omega would not listen to me.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Rushed home pulled it out of the mailbox before the wife saw it. So excited I didn’t even set it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date 15210









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening switch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> Poor man’s PO.
> The old Mido OS actually have its own design language.
> from low to high price, I personally think Mido, Tag and IWC are three brands with their own coherent and pleasing design.
> 
> I like PO, but at that price, I need it to be without that helium valve. And Omega would not listen to me.


i suppose. i’ve grown to like Mido lately. Tags, to each their own I guess. IWC, I like their designs, very clean and legible, but they’re too pricey for the movement they have inside. How much does it cost to make the case and dial then? or do they spend hundreds of hours polishing the hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bleu OK?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Bleu OK?
> View attachment 16507500


that’s my grail watch right there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🥰. I really miss my Monaco 🥲


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blumo on CB


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> . I really miss my Monaco 🥲


I love mine. It’s beautifully main. Which model did you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> SPB053 on Diaboliq


Nice strap on that one!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> Nice strap on that one!


Thank you.....Josip does fantastic work


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16523173


you know, that’s a moat away from becoming a Minase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


That’s such an awesome watch! How do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TAG that I like the most! Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The blue "cricket";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## holapco (Dec 6, 2021)

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 15169435


Gorgeous !


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

My blue


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> That’s such an awesome watch! How do you like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re right, it is an awesome watch. It’s one of my favorites. 

The old school case with the dual crowns is sized just right for me and Alpina does blue dials so nicely, it’s really quite the sight out in the natural sun light. Then add in the gmt complication which I also really like, it’s almost the perfect package.

It’s also interesting for me because Alpina was a watch brand that my grandfather wore. 

Here’s my grandfather’s hand winder, I break it out every so often, and it still keeps good time after all these years. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Olyeller68 said:


> You’re right, it is an awesome watch. It’s one of my favorites.
> 
> The old school case with the dual crowns is sized just right for me and Alpina does blue dials so nicely, it’s really quite the sight out in the natural sun light. Then add in the gmt complication which I also really like, it’s almost the perfect package.
> 
> ...


That’s so cool you have your grandfather’s watch too! I’ve seen your gmt in reviews and it has always appealed to me. It’s a beautiful design. Alpina is one of those underrated brands that has some really great history and designs. Enjoy your beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh yeah









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does this count?


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Raketa.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)




----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Pongster said:


> Bleu OK?
> View attachment 16507500


Tantalum case?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Kugellager said:


> Tantalum case?


Yessir


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome april with this "taxi"blue;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

All blue day. Started with this Eterna. 

















And switched to this after work.


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue x two, too.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

The best color way there is!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Whynes (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

JonS1967 said:


> All blue day. Started with this Eterna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two great watches!,the Mónaco is my favorite of TAG.
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Just picked up a new matte blue bezel Panerai Submersible 959. Absolutely love the color on this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which came first? the car or the watch?


----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

Its gotta be in there somewhere, but I haven't looked back over the 2000 odd posts...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Two great watches!,the Mónaco is my favorite of TAG.
> I congratulate you!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you! The Monaco is even more beautiful in the flesh, pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## stonecastle (Dec 6, 2021)

snowbongo said:


> View attachment 16522863


This is very clean look. I really like it. haven't seen this model before... Thanks for sharing


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a few 😀


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## VRblahblahblah (9 mo ago)

Good ol’ Electric Blue SMP


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Had…..still have regrets till this day afffff


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

stonecastle said:


> Which came first? the car or the watch?


The car


----------



## tmoney2628 (Nov 13, 2018)

I like to match watches with outfits. I have a mostly black Breitling Superocean, the Tudor Black Bay with the burgundy bezel, and now it's onto blue. My local AD just ordered me the Omega Seamaster 300m blue dial. So I shall photograph when it comes in! 

Green will be next.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my blue watch theme with this beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock"


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Die tiefblaue Orient Mako I


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

naganaga said:


> Day 1 of my blue watch theme with this beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock"
> View attachment 16542364


This is really cool!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Moser Heritage Center seconds.


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zelos bronze swordfish 42mm with blue meteorite dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 (hump day) of my blue watch theme


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for day 4 of my blue theme. 

This blue dial is the deepest blue I have seen; in most lighting situations the dial appears black and you get the blue only when the light hits it just so.


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Only one I have is my seiko skx025. But I have wanted a SMP300 for a while now


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flieger Friday with the new 40mm release of the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for day 5 of my blue theme.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

009


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning everybody and have a nice weekend! 😃 
Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## guber (Dec 6, 2021)

The blue lake of SLGA007 against the Aegean Sea....it signifies calm.


----------



## guber (Dec 6, 2021)

View attachment 16553508


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

LIV Rebel


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife with her blue Longines Hydro Conquest 39 mm


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bangalore Watch Co Cover Drive blue for a bonus day of my blue watch theme.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Good morning everybody and have a nice weekend! 😃
> Sinn 358 B E
> View attachment 16553489


Love this one


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGJ235


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this ;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

rightrower said:


> Yema superman heritage blue
> 
> Baltic Aquascaphe blue (used to own)
> 
> ...


Which did you prefer and why? How do the Baltic and Yema compare on quality and finish?


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Which did you prefer and why? How do the Baltic and Yema compare on quality and finish?


I prefer Baltic for its overall clean design. Yema extra lock on the bezel is a design that I did not appreciate. Quality and finish, they are same in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Waring (10 mo ago)

I love blue watches. I took this photo just a moment ago. This one's almost never off my wrist.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

rightrower said:


> I prefer Baltic for its overall clean design. Yema extra lock on the bezel is a design that I did not appreciate. Quality and finish, they are same in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thought. The bezel lock is an interesting one. If I were thinking about diver's I think I'd appreciate how it emphasises this origin, unless it would cause discomfort in wear. But indeed the Baltic's clean approach brings it closer to the skin divers I'm more comfortable with as a genre. For me personally, it's interesting that the French watchmakers feature strongly in what I find good diver designs. This includes your Baltic.

This Yema Superman Heritage Blue








The Yema Superman Bronze GMT








and the Dietrich SD-1








Although I would consider going black on the latter two! The dressier Dietrich is most likely to see my custom in the future... although long sold out.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Moe Jackson (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

I sure do…


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

New addition to the collection...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Dave_1442397 (Feb 15, 2021)

Got another blue one this week. I bought a Clerc Hydroscaph GMT to go with my older one. Both blue-dialed, but different shades.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Drayton DV-01. All kinds of blue with its brushed, electroplated dial.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

waiting for it


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Love a good moon phase. Not my picture, but my watch.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> waiting for it
> View attachment 16568641


And another blue dial


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Two blue solar watches:






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue is the full name.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Thinking about acquiring this one...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

TravisMorgan said:


> Thinking about acquiring this one...
> View attachment 16594396


That’s a wild dial, what brand is it?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

tiki5698 said:


> That’s a wild dial, what brand is it?


Nine four watches..


----------



## victormorgan1966 (9 mo ago)




----------



## victormorgan1966 (9 mo ago)

guys this is my latest blue face watch i would be interested in hearing opinions on the UBLAST brand and watches as i am pretty much in the dark about this company but like my new present .


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ready for a longer stay in the Midi


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)

It's a little beat up, but from a foot away it looks pretty good.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally there ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume on labor day;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


>


Beautiful 🥰

If I hadn’t got a steel Subby I would have had me one of dem years ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> If I hadn’t got a steel Subby I would have had me one of dem years ago.


Thanks Clive . It is indeed a beautiful reference in a showy kind of way. It's a fun watch, doesn't take itself seriously. I tend to wear it at the weekend or when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.
> 
> View attachment 15169131
> View attachment 15169133


Oh yes!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the blue cricket '76;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16608546
> View attachment 16608548


Yumy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Just got a loaner in the mail 











The Blue Whale ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Not any more but I do still like blue straps...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16608546
> View attachment 16608548


belle montre... ces douceurs changent de celles que l'on peut trouver en suisse, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)

looks a bit dark in this light, lovely in the metal👍


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

PFEN said:


> belle montre... ces douceurs changent de celles que l'on peut trouver en suisse, n'est-ce pas?


Chaque région a des specialités traditionelles!
C'est un grand plaisir de les découvrir! 😋


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sunburst blue in the sun!









3:00 happy hour ;-)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

New in da house…..










…Alexander Shorokhoff Deep Ding


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Hard to tell but it’s a matt navy color….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

two new blue watches added to my stable


----------



## egoregorov (8 mo ago)

а я, восстановил и обслужил старые синие часы... выпуск начало 1980-х годов...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## solado658 (8 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15169399


Looks outstanding.. nice watch


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Benjamin NV said:


> View attachment 16565456
> 
> Although I would consider going black on the latter two! The dressier Dietrich is most likely to see my custom in the future... although long sold out.


That is a cool watch. Love the glass bezel, and overall legibility. Bracelet looks interesting as well. Too bad it's sold out, but the green version looks to be available!


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning and have a nice Sunday! 😃


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been a fan of blue dial since 1985. (It was a Citizen watch, a love at first sight).
Despite I have few watches with a blue dial. Strange.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jamerson said:


> That is a cool watch. Love the glass bezel, and overall legibility. Bracelet looks interesting as well. Too bad it's sold out, but the green version looks to be available!


There is a V2 coming, with a sandwich dial approach and it appear no date.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

Omega 41mm AT:










Oris Aquis 400 Calibre:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Heuer1983 (9 mo ago)

I have a Yema Marine Nationals with dark blue dial and bezel. I find I prefer dark blue vs lighter blues best. The white indices really pop off the dial.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Heuer1983 said:


> I have a Yema Marine Nationals with dark blue dial and bezel. I find I prefer dark blue vs lighter blues best. The white indices really pop off the dial.


*Pictures please!*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSB409


----------



## Jamerson (Jan 6, 2018)

Alarm









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeJumper1970 (8 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16638673


Love that blue sunburst. Yema nailed this one.


----------



## TimeJumper1970 (8 mo ago)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16638726


That beauty rivals my 417 ES. Man, what a gorgeous watch you have. Is that an OEM strap?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just another Turtle


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

None blue over 10 years of collection.
Suddenly 4 in 2022.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

Picked this up a few days ago and haven’t taken it off yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

My contribution:


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

That's a Tag Heuer, Vaer Navy Swiss, Hamilton Jazzmaster, Graham Silverstone and a Hamilton khaki field 42mm.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My 1976 Tissot Seastar


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Drayton DV-01:


----------



## poopfresh (Jul 24, 2012)

It's one of my cheapest watches was a








gift from Amazon but the blue gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX009


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Mido ocean star tribute


----------



## Pillzner0420 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Ordered this yesterday, would guess it'll probably be 10 days or so before I get it.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Just picked this up last week, Panerai 87 "LaBomba."


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Was wearing this today...










A few of my fav blue dials:


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning! 😃


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seiko Arctura Kinetic Auto-relay (2003)


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Came in earlier than I had expected, really impressed by this one.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Wie gehts herr!


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

My new longines hydroconquest


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Love this guy.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

At one point I was up to 5 or 6 blue choices, but have managed trimmed it down to these two. Blue dials are my favorite, so I’m hoping these two keep that itch scratched for a while. . .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Ginza Alpinist - dial is like a sapphire mosaic. ..


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Happy to report that I just viewed each and every watch in this thread: Some beautiful pieces here everyone, congrats to all! I’ve been here a while, and this is by far my favorite WUS thread of all time. Perhaps it should be a sticky??

So what to do now? Buy another blue watch of course! You enablers… 😂

A couple pics of mine:


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimidara (7 mo ago)

I would also like to add a silver snoopy 50th anniversary, an SLGA007, an SBGK005 and a dayjust 41mm flutted dial + jubilee bracelet + blue dial....

Addicted to blue much?























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Seiko Fifty-Five Fathoms. I’ve got the entire collection except for the white dial variant.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

The only blue watch I have is a tag carerra war (previous version) model 









(Google picture but mine is exactly the same)


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

debussychopin said:


> The only blue watch I have is a tag carerra war (previous version) model
> View attachment 16736876
> 
> 
> (Google picture but mine is exactly the same)


I have the same!


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16736911


All class!!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

My only blue left


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Blue Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Gumbee said:


> I have the same!


It is a FANTASTIC watch to wear


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Nutbeem said:


> New addition to the collection...


Don’t we all 😉


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I may have posted my older blue watches before but this is my latest acquisition:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Seiklox (8 mo ago)

Dont have one but i do like the datejust with a blue dial


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Eunclee (Feb 12, 2021)

don’t own one but came here for inspiration.


----------



## Dimidara (7 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> *Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god my dude!

Your photography skills rock! What camera is this? iPhone?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

the bad news: my favor cartridge’s right output signal is kaput (confirmed via oscilloscope).









the good news: ‘tis a beautiful day and I’m wearing my Oris with the amazing blue dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dimidara said:


> Oh my god my dude!
> 
> Your photography skills rock! What camera is this? iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Well Thanks! & a Welcome to the Forums!
..I really dunno, some OCD editing time,
& just getting lucky sometimes
(with an IPhone 13 ProMax)


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Djalexander32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top of the line sir!!!


----------



## Siberian cat (Mar 10, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimidara (7 mo ago)

Djalexander32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was almost about to buy this one, but I bought the chronograph gmt one in blue in the end. Excellent time keepers

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Love blue watches.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SBGH267 Whirlpool











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

My favorite though.....


----------



## GrowthTrackAcct (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

A couple from my collection


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this one is special. one which I covet from afar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I’ve created the perfect combo. 
Watch Gecko Seiko-style deployment
Tuns Straps Pueblo leather navy strap, custom length
San Martin BB36 dark blue


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just ordered a Squale 1521 in their gorgeous ocean blue & can't wait to post a picture. 
But for now, my colorful Orient will suffice...


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I just ordered a Squale 1521 in their gorgeous ocean blue & can't wait to post a picture.
> But for now, my colorful Orient will suffice...
> View attachment 16763340


Beautiful 👏


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Makes "Sens". Doesn't it?


----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

Just joined the blue crew


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems I've got a type. Shown in order of acquisition!!! Maybe I should have started with the Bluesy and I'd only have one. The other two now face almost certain lifetime imprisonment in the watch box.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Dimidara (7 mo ago)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Blumo and a blue Mako. I don't often wear the Seiko because it is so top heavy on my wrist.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

lalalalalaBomba!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> lalalalalaBomba!
> View attachment 16779979


That is a very cool watch. But, I am also curios about the one in the background. What is it?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JoeArizona (Aug 9, 2011)

Sydney7629 said:


> View attachment 16779982


That's an awesome Citizen. Would you mind sharing the model number?
Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedo (Apr 20, 2021)

Blue Santos


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> That is a very cool watch. But, I am also curios about the one in the background. What is it?


Thanks, but it's







just a few mechanical alarm clocks I display and collect.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Bulova 96B212 Accutron II Surveyor


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taylorcummings97 (6 mo ago)

My baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## ageezy (Apr 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife gifted her Longines Hydro Conquest 39 to our son:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mako I


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Citizen *BN0118-12L*


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

As blue as a watch can be ...


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Anytime I’ve gone w black, I’ve eventually sold it and gotten the blue version. I no longer fight it. 

Even if it’s not different enough, my grail is the gorgeous ti fifty fathoms in blue.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Steve318a (May 1, 2021)

The Red Goat said:


> Anytime I’ve gone w black, I’ve eventually sold it and gotten the blue version. I no longer fight it.
> 
> Even if it’s not different enough, my grail is the gorgeous ti fifty fathoms in blue.


Your PO on the mesh bracelet is incredible. I love it.


----------



## Steve318a (May 1, 2021)

It took me over a year of waiting for this blue dial, but I finally got it.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Decisions decisions….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

My latest blue purchase:








Blues at or near the top of my next purchase list:


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a better photo.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Squirrelly said:


> My latest blue purchase:
> View attachment 16798221
> 
> Blues at or near the top of my next purchase list:
> ...


Do you mind sharing the reference for that Junkers?


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Do you mind sharing the reference for that Junkers?


*JUNKERS COCKPIT Chrono 9.14.01.12.M = Stainless Bracelet*
*JUNKERS COCKPIT Chrono 9.14.01.12 = Leather Strap

See PM I sent.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Tank MC on blue alligator strap.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very French!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Allez les Bleus! 🇫🇷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bon jour mes amis!


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

JULIOCESARMORDAN said:


> Blue watches? Besides symbolizing the sea and the sky, what else do they symbolize?.
> Let's see yours.


I have two, the Farar GMT, my current DW, by far my favorite:


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Citizen Tsuno


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

hogwldfltr said:


> It seems I've got a type. Shown in order of acquisition!!! Maybe I should have started with the Bluesy and I'd only have one. The other two now face almost certain lifetime imprisonment in the watch box.


I guess I've got two more I forgot about. Different blues.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

All my blues, from left to right:

Bulova 96B212
Citizen CB3010-57L
Citizen BN0118-12L
Citizen CC3000-8L


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I think I have posted on this thread before, but just wanted to say, perhaps again, that although blue is a beautiful color imo on watches, it is really a photogenic color, and probably the de facto dial color choice for any watch enthusiast... blue doesnt work on me well. I only own one blue watch (actually in my collection, not in transition) and it is a blue carrera.

Black works better for me, it may be due to my skin tone, or age, or how I perceive myself, but blue is a bit youngish. Especially sunburst blue. If the blue is to work, it has to be a matte navy blue and on a same colored blue leather strap or a dark brown strap.
Yeah the carrera is on bracelet and it is a lighter blue sunburst, but I like the carrera in blue for some reason.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclark202 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the blue watches, Roamer Stingray R7. My preference lately.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Alex Thyl said:


> One of the blue watches, Roamer Stingray R7. My preference lately.
> View attachment 16835944


My Roamer is a green dial with the Cyclops. Great watch and a good looker.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I have a few blue watches. It is my fave colour (I know boring but it goes well with black). This is Bulova's Marine Star which i picked up today. I am not normally a fan of Boluva's Marine Star range but this one has nice clean and simple lines. The internal rotating bezel is cool. It reminds me of the Accutron 2 Devil Diver but with a rounder profile.


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


I don't like Panerai at all, but I will admit here and now - this exact photo is one of the best examples I've ever seen of blue dial and white batons/numerals/hands. LOVE IT !!


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dandruffkb (5 mo ago)

I'd argue... blue is the best-looking watch color! By a mile... If I had to only collect one color, I'd rather pick that than white/black/etc.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I love blue watches. Im trying not to keep buying blue watches but its hard.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Blue watch Monday with the aviation spirit and diver design of this awesome Ernst Benz Chronodiver


----------



## Givemore_2day (Jul 26, 2021)

Don’t have one yet but I am on the hunt for a good one. Some great examples here!! Would love to find a breitling chronomat with a blue dial!!!


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Laco Augsburg Type A with Sunburst dial.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Had the white version and sold it, but I really like the design so I just got the blue version. Think I'll hold on to this one.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Casiotron R-17


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## Givemore_2day (Jul 26, 2021)

Not yet, been eyeballing a Ulysse Nardin tho with a blue face and rose gold!!


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

garydusa said:


> *BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
> = 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..
> 
> 
> ...


That watch conjures up images of:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## ieatfood (9 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can’t tell yet if I consider this “Z-blue” a true blue watch, especially compared to my other blue watches (namely Panerai 959 with the matte blue bezel and rubber strap and Aqua Terra Worldtimer) 










For comparison 


















All very different blues!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

Brand new to the blue line up I have going lately.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Years ago I had a blue wave dial on a Seamaster. I loved the way that watch looked, but it was not all that comfortable so it’s gone. I am seriously considering a JLC Polaris 3 hander in blue. It looks great in pics but is STUNNING in real life. For now my only blue, other than a navy gator strap is this GShock.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sla023


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

I might be a little overweight on blue dials. No black.



















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinn 358 BE


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

My Yema Navygraf and my recently sold Omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Absolutely love the Watchdives X San Martin SN004 Limited Edition.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

My Blue Moon


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I do not have very many, these three and the Lord Matic does not get any rotation time but it does have a gorgeous dial and hands.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bingo.patel (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

IWC Pilot Chrono Le Petit Prince and a Blue Pelagos.


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16909492


Great looking watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Blue watch - white dial - built by me


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

And another build...


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Seiko Cocktail Time with Omega Planet Ocean Hands


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

An awesome new Swiss blue beauty for me with this cool textured dial of the Holgar Chrono


----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

Good to see the blue thread so vibrant


----------



## TimGenter (5 mo ago)

Avenger. Blue as it gets


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## zagone (6 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From the other day outside overcast  weather. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

(Underneath all the sapphire lies a lovely blue dial)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

*1978 datejust with custom sodalite dial*


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

Breitling B-2


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.





































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

My newest additions, Laco Ausgburg and Orient Symphony IV.


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

This Citizen has been with me for about 20 years. I changed the strap to a blue rubber one about a year ago and the result is a little more wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

New addition. Excited for this one.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## setch (4 mo ago)




----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

This bad boy right hea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

IWC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Titoni Airmaster


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## slimshady95 (3 mo ago)

I had Pagani Design PD 1717, buy I would never buy a Chinese homage again because it doesn't have any quality control.


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Holgar today with some textured blue dial chronograph style


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Love the matte blue on this Panerai PAM1074


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Green is the new blue!


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 1 or 2:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Findthetimetoday (8 mo ago)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Love how this dial plays with the light.


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Does blue lume count


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

How about slate grey kitted with a blue buffalo deployant?...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimidara (7 mo ago)

Berg3.0 said:


> From the other day outside overcast  weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyy!

Which PAM is that? And what strap is that? They are both gorgeous!!!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## hineini (May 27, 2015)

drhr said:


> View attachment 16984308


Love this color!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

hineini said:


> Love this color!


Thanks!! Yea fell in love the moment I saw a photo and couldn't resist . . . .


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yet another blue watch in my collection!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

No Seas Boludo


----------



## Fate_amenable_to_Change (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't have the Squale anymore, just sold it two days ago after five years of ownership. Likewise, the Alpinist and Seaforth are also gone. So it's down to two survivors. 

The only question is if this counts as blue: 









What do you say?


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dimidara said:


> Heyyy!
> 
> Which PAM is that? And what strap is that? They are both gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


It’s a strap from Leather Dreams craft, they located in Ukraine and the watch is a 1316. 

Berg. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hanhart Flieger Friday Limited Edition 2021


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## diaz1935 (Jun 27, 2020)

Been with me since 2005 (Citizen EcoDrive







BL1181-56LT). First choice was the same in black dial, but that sold out.


----------



## Timewatcher40 (7 mo ago)




----------



## diaz1935 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dupe post deleted by OP.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## alessandro132 (Feb 16, 2016)

Am a sucker for this dial!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

My one and only blue dial. Hard to feel blue when yer wearin blue.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Cw









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhanson (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bluco (May 18, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16992590


I love Schofield. First saw the signalman on a Prodigal Guide Talking Hands 10 years ago. They've started making content again, and 'Straight Six' still has his. From their current catalogue, the bronze is the one I would have.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bluco said:


> I love Schofield. First saw the signalman on a Prodigal Guide Talking Hands 10 years ago. They've started making content again, and 'Straight Six' still has his. From their current catalogue, the bronze is the one I would have.


I forgot about those guys…used to watch them all the time 👍🏻

Definitely the best owning experience I have ever had, when I first saw the signalman advertised I E mailed Giles saying I was interested, expecting a corporate mail response in a week or so.

Five minutes later my mobile rang and it was Giles, we spoke for an hour, and the enthusiasm flowing out of him was amazing, and the deposit on 299/300 was paid that very day.

When he released the Bronze Beater I tried it on at Salon QP, and was smitten, Giles was partnered with Simon Cudd at this time, who was making some crazy straps, sadly Simon was taken by cancer, but Giles is now still carrying on with the crazy strap theme, my Beater came on a blue tweed strap 😂


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

WatchHoliday said:


>


Wow that's a fantastic dial! What model is this?


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

When my turn comes up, I plan on purchasing this:


----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

My first, now sold to someone else who will enjoy it just as much (if not more):










My current:




























For me, the blue symbolizes water, of course, but also calm and peace.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Is my roamer elegant blue enough?


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

SHER!FF said:


> Is my roamer elegant blue enough?
> View attachment 16998720


Just as nice as my green Roamer Searock!


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Gumbee said:


> Roamer Searock


Pics or it didn't happen, bud!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

Super sea wolf and olympos


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16998866


OOOoooohh, A guy could get lost in that dial.


----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

SHER!FF said:


> OOOoooohh, A guy could get lost in that dial.


I know I do. Both dials and I love that zodiac is going back to its roots.


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Redwolf793 said:


> View attachment 16998867
> 
> 
> Super sea wolf and olympos


Great lookin' foot you got there! You Irish?


----------



## Redwolf793 (2 mo ago)

SHER!FF said:


> Great lookin' foot you got there! You Irish?


Asian of Laotian descent actually


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

SHER!FF said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, bud!





SHER!FF said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, bud!


here ya go.


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Gumbee said:


> here ya go.
> View attachment 16998874


Balls, Hamiltons, you got an American thing going on here. are they old or newer? By the way, that thing's pretteh.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

SHER!FF said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, bud!





SHER!FF said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, bud!


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Redwolf793 said:


> Asian of Laotian descent actually


Interesting, the genetic similarities across the globe. I'll shut up now 'cause I'm weird.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

SHER!FF said:


> Balls, Hamiltons, you got an American thing going on here. are they old or newer? By the way, that thing's pretteh.


25 watches from all over. All my watches bought in the last 2 years.


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Gumbee said:


> 25 watches from all over. All my watches bought in the last 2 years.


Seriously, that bracelet is 2 die for and the dials apparently haven't suffered in 50 years time.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

SHER!FF said:


> Seriously, that bracelet is 2 die for and the dials apparently haven't suffered in 50 years time.


Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## imyourhuckleberry (Jan 27, 2020)

just picked this one up. Liking it so far but noticed seiko is releasing an update on the speedtimer and may flip it for the new one when it comes out.


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Blue and yellow Chronoscope by Ernst Benz


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Just arrove today


----------



## mjhanna8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wearing it today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Until yesterday only one my sub , but the man from DHL came calling and now I have 2 !!😎


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Jackie70 (2 mo ago)

Love blue


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Stealthy blue today. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

View attachment 17014622


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nobattery1 (2 mo ago)

A little wear and a few scratches - guess it wouldnt really be blue with out signs of life hitting hard occasionally 🥳


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*PMT56-2732*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Brand new for 2022. AVI-8 Woodward. Proceeds go to British Charity to help Veteran pilots and their families...hence the poppies on the second hand and crown.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Astor+Banks Fortitude Lite in Navy Blue 💙


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

'78 datejust with custom sodalite dial
I've owned this watch about 15 years, one of my favorites


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue 41


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

42mm ceramic









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a Titoni...


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes it looks blue


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

Cheap and cheerful, Timex Pam Am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nobattery1 (2 mo ago)

As blue as it gets


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

Recently acquired:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The Blumo


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Victorinox INOX is my blue dial watch


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

At the dull end of the blue spectrum


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks black, but it is blue, it's just not easy to photograph the "blueness" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Greg5149 (Feb 18, 2018)

20180218 094021


----------



## Greg5149 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 17099242


Stunning


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

I didn’t realise I had a thing for blue watches… Going back to the OP, I guess two of these watches represent the water (Panerai PAM1074 and Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris Mariner Date), one represents melting snow on a mountain (Grand Seiko SLGH013) and another represents ice on a lake (Grand Seiko SBGY007). The last has no fancy back story but just is what it is (Casio F-91W).


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Squale and GG recent the Blusey I have had forever , but I like the blue trend ….


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

There’s something mesmerizing to me about the Baltic Aquascaphe…


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> There’s something mesmerizing to me about the Baltic Aquascaphe…
> View attachment 17120982
> 
> View attachment 17120984


That’s sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LazarusLedd (6 mo ago)

Poslano sa mog M2012K11AG koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

Indoors, you usually can't even tell it's blue:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

„Bavaria 2018“ by BWG Bavarian Watches


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 17120699


What is the watch on the right?


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

I think I count 6 shades of blue.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

sal4 said:


> Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that Invicta blue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

